# Horses Found Dead - Arabian breeding farm



## Horsecrazy4

People REALLY need to realise when enough is enough. If you can't feed them, give them away. Stop breeding, stop buying. 
There is no shame in asking for help. There is ALOT of shame in letting animals starve to death. I agree 10000% that is sad brings tears to my eyes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JaphyJaphy

Wow, that is really, really terrible and sad.


----------



## Golden Horse

WSArabians said:


> People REALLY need to realise when enough is enough. If you can't feed them, give them away. Stop breeding, stop buying.
> There is no shame in asking for help. There is ALOT of shame in letting animals starve to death.


And so so sadly it seems to be Arabs again and again at the moment, I can't help thinking that sometimes people get carried away with surrounding themselves with beauty they forget that they have to be able to sell them as well.


----------



## Speed Racer

Looks like they moved the horses from PA to WV. Wonder if it was to try and stay one step ahead of AC?

Sickening. Even taken to auction would have been a better fate than a slow, painful death from starvation.


----------



## Celeste

OMG. This makes me sick. 

Did Moonlight Money Maker make it?

I really would like to have a few moments alone with Tory. How could she? 

I am thinking that she must be on drugs. Meth maybe?


----------



## Cat

How tragic. Why would one not offer them free rather than sit and watch them literally rot in pasture?


----------



## Celeste

She actually turned down selling one of her fillies in the past year to a person. She held out for more money, claiming that the filly was worth $35,000. 

These horses were nothing but money to her. If she couldn't get rich off of them, she let them die. 

There are so many young girls on this forum that would love to have their own horse. She could have donated them to someone that cared. 

Unless this woman has been imprisoned in a dungeon, unable to escape, for the past year, she is the picture of pure evil.


----------



## Roperchick

Lordy. I just pray the surviving horses can recover.

This just kills me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

So sad. I have such a hard time wrapping my mind around cases like this. How sick does a person have to be to allow that to happen? Would love to have a quick meeting behind the barn with the owner....


----------



## DimSum

Roperchick said:


> Lordy. I just pray the surviving horses can recover.
> 
> This just kills me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What you said, I'm in tears here.


----------



## Bellasmom

Have no idea what this woman is doing breeding horses in the first place. Saw nothing on her website I consider breeding quality, and even though they are supposedly purebred Arabians, they can't be shown at breed shows due to not conforming to breed standards for color. What is the point? Alot of ugly Arabs that are a purty color? Hopefully the remaining horses can be salvaged and placed in loving homes & Tory will find another hobby (hopefully in jail).


----------



## texasgal

Isn't she the girl that was at the middle of the "tobiano arabian" scandal a few years back?


----------



## Spotted

unbelievable. And they say they love horses. My axx.


----------



## WSArabians

texasgal said:


> Isn't she the girl that was at the middle of the "tobiano arabian" scandal a few years back?


Yes. RWR Sonara. I think I saw her on the clip.


----------



## texasgal

I wondered if that was her ... 

I'm glad the horse have hay and a dry place to stay .... sad.


----------



## DimSum

WSArabians said:


> Yes. RWR Sonara. I think I saw her on the clip.


Pardon my ignorance, so tobiano coat patterns are not found in pureblooded arabians? (I'm trying to google the story now)


----------



## WSArabians

Bellasmom said:


> Have no idea what this woman is doing breeding horses in the first place. Saw nothing on her website I consider breeding quality, and even though they are supposedly purebred Arabians, they can't be shown at breed shows due to not conforming to breed standards for color. What is the point? Alot of ugly Arabs that are a purty color? Hopefully the remaining horses can be salvaged and placed in loving homes & Tory will find another hobby (hopefully in jail).


Sabino Arabians can show. They do well in performance, not quite so well accepted in Halter yet. I can list plenty of Sabinos and splash Arabians have done, and are doing, well. But you got to have the quality behind the colour.
Other then a select few, all of these horses are purebred, and are registered with AHA. 

As per breeding programs, I guess we all have different opinions. You might not like my horses for my program, nor I yours. We all breed with something specific that we like in mind. I just won't buy from you and you won't buy from me and all is good. You and I in general times - not me and you in particular.

That being said, there is a reason she had so many horses, and the same ones have been for sale for forever. There isn't one personally that she's bred (although I will say, MMM doesn't look half bad, or didn't, granted he survived or not - I think her choice of mares were wrong, but that's my opinion) that I would use, whether I'm a fan of Sabinos (I am) or not. I saw too many long backs, long cannons, no hips, and all colour.

What I don't get is breeding when you can't care for animals. Be realistic about what prices you are setting for your "quality" horses. $35,000 for a yearling filly out of unproven stock that is not halter quality is not reasonable.
It's also not reasonable to see your $35,000 stock starving out in the field. 

Here's a list of what AHA has registered still under Shatormar Arabians:

Name Number Foaled Gender Color
HT MAGIC FASHION AHR*428423 02-February-1988 Stallion Chestnut

DA BASK BELLE AHR*446014 23-April-1988 Mare Chestnut

BEMA PEARL AHR*501096 03-April-1993 Mare Grey

MAGICS ALAMYST AHR*536129 24-March-1991 Mare Chestnut

AMYR TIFFANY AHR*544180 12-May-1996 Mare Chestnut

CHOCOLATE SNOWFLAKE AHR*610480 19-July-1991 Mare Bay

DASHANTIC AHR*610828 15-May-2003 Stallion Grey

LUCKY DREAM TIME AHR*612601 01-July-2003 Stallion Grey

BAYLING AHR*612900 10-June-2003 Mare Bay

MOONLIGHT MONEY MAKER AHR*616274 15-August-2001 Stallion Black

SPOTTED SUNSHINE AHR*616439 15-July-1990 Mare Chestnut

MOONLIGHT PROPHECY AHR*626764 01-June-2004 Mare Black

TRIPLE LIBRA AHR*627978 15-June-1998 Mare Chestnut

BACKSTREET VOODOO AHR*629124 02-June-2004 Mare Bay

MMM PAID THE PIPER AHR*629125 02-June-2005 Mare Chestnut

STM EUREKA AHR*630961 22-April-2007 Mare Bay

STM SEPTEMBER RAIN AHR*635522 29-September-2007 Stallion Bay

STM MOCHA AHR*636787 01-July-2007 Stallion Bay

KEYNIPTION HAHR*1A357131 22-March-2005 Stallion Chestnut

One horse registered under her name-


1 records found. Page 1 of 1. Go to page: 1 

Name Number Foaled Gender Color
STM OZYMANDIAZ HAHR*1A372359 24-July-2008 Mare Black


----------



## WSArabians

DimSum said:


> Pardon my ignorance, so tobiano coat patterns are not found in pureblooded arabians? (I'm trying to google the story now)


Yup, there is no Tobiano gene present in ANY purebred Arabian. Sabino and Splash, yes.


----------



## waresbear

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> So sad. I have such a hard time wrapping my mind around cases like this. How sick does a person have to be to allow that to happen? Would love to have a quick meeting behind the barn with the owner....


A person with no conscience or compassion does this. Sad, just really sad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum

WSArabians said:


> Yup, there is no Tobiano gene present in ANY purebred Arabian. Sabino and Splash, yes.


Thanks, I've fond some articles on the controversy you mentioned :? how unscrupulous!


----------



## WSArabians

Spotted said:


> unbelievable. And they say they love horses. My axx.


I know. 
I can't believe they all sat by..

And here's a quote from said owner:



> As a vet tech, I had the opportunity to work with many different breeds of horses and there was really no doubt Arabians are one of the most willing, intelligent and sociable breeds out there.


I'm praying and crossing my fingers she will cooperate with authorities with horses identities and re-homing them.


----------



## LexusK

This just makes me sick to my stomach. Hug your horses everyone ;(


----------



## Celeste

I think that she was breeding for color only. Even though she had a few nice horses, she apparently preferred color to quality. That is really not important if she was able to sell the horses and place them in good homes. She apparently was not able to. Horses will only bring $35,000 if they are really show quality or winning race horses. Nice riding horses bred for color might bring $3,500. 

Then again, I wonder if she was turning down sales because she knew that people would discover her dirty little neglect secret.

I noticed that she was advertising some half Arab horses at stud which I personally find a little weird.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

This is horrible, and i agree that she should be locked in a dungeon for the rest of her life. how could any one do something like this! :-(
I hope the survivors make it, and get to find loving forever homes.


----------



## Kilokitty

How many horses did she start with? Did any of the stallions survive? This is so sad.  I feel sorry for the beautiful horses, if not badly-conformed, then they at least looked happy in the photos. Too bad it all changed...


----------



## 2manypets

Celeste said:


> She actually turned down selling one of her fillies in the past year to a person. She held out for more money, claiming that the filly was worth $35,000.
> 
> These horses were nothing but money to her. If she couldn't get rich off of them, she let them die.
> 
> There are so many young girls on this forum that would love to have their own horse. She could have donated them to someone that cared.
> 
> Unless this woman has been imprisoned in a dungeon, unable to escape, for the past year, she is the picture of pure evil.


She should be imprisoned in a filthy dungeon and NOT FED until she dies for what she's done. I'm completely sickened by this.


----------



## LBHarris

Kilokitty said:


> How many horses did she start with? Did any of the stallions survive? This is so sad.  I feel sorry for the beautiful horses, if not badly-conformed, then they at least looked happy in the photos. Too bad it all changed...


News reports said the survivors included 2 stallions, a 5 month old colt and the rest were mares....I have not seen a lot of pictures of the remaining horses...

They are in such poor condition, it's hard to pinpoint a breed when you do see a picture....

More recent reports say that they (the owners of the horses, not animal control or the county) admitted to having to shoot 6 of the horses (I have to assume it's because they were down, news did not say that)....


----------



## LBHarris

this link has a video that shows more of the horses...I am not familiar with Shatomar or the horses you folks have mentioned, but some of you may recognize "faces."

Horses Found Dead - West Virginia's Eyewitness News


----------



## LBHarris

and she is currently in jail in WV...go to 

West Virginia Regional Jail and Correctional Facility Authority

and you can do an inmate search by her last name. 

Have a friend who personally knows the Roane County prosecuter and he says they will be tough on her...let's hope..


----------



## Celeste

LBHarris said:


> and she is currently in jail in WV...go to
> 
> West Virginia Regional Jail and Correctional Facility Authority
> 
> and you can do an inmate search by her last name.
> 
> Have a friend who personally knows the Roane County prosecuter and he says they will be tough on her...let's hope..


I found a link that said that they only get 6 months for a misdemeanor. Please mention to your prosecutor friend that 6 months for each of these accounts could be served consecutively. That would make 18 years.


----------



## Speed Racer

Celeste, first class misdemeanors get more time than regular ones. First class are considered criminal charges, and thus carry heavier sentences. 

I certainly hope the prosecutor and sentencing judge take these charges seriously, and she has some significant jail time. There is no excuse for what happened to these horses.

I'd put a bullet in mine before they got to the point they were starving to death. There are_ always_ alternatives, even if they aren't popular ones.

As far as those Arabians, they're considered maximally expressed sabinos. As already stated, Arabs don't carry the tobiano gene.


----------



## Celeste

They would not let me be on her jury..........


----------



## DimSum

Nor I. Already made a small donation what I could afford to the local AC that is footing the bills for these poor critters.


----------



## SEAmom

I hate hearing about things like this happening to any breed, let alone Arabians (my favorite). I can't imagine any of the trainers or breeders I know allowing something like this to happen because they care about the horses and their own business/reputation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil

Bellasmom said:


> Hopefully the remaining horses can be salvaged and placed in loving homes & Tory will find another hobby (hopefully in jail).


In understand making license plates can be quite relaxing.


----------



## jaydee

How many more horses are being kept like this all over the place?
Its not just happening in the US either.
There arent enough homes for all the unwanted horses - maybe a charity to help pay for euthanasia where there's real hardship might help


----------



## DimSum

We have the Michigan Horse Welfare Coalition that runs solely on donations. They have a hay bank (donated hay going to those in need), will help place and as a last resort will assist with euthing. They are overwhelmed with need :/


----------



## Celeste

These were not horses with no inherent value. They were all horses that could have been sold. She turned down reasonable offers on some of these horses. They probably had already gone down hill enough that she knew she couldn't sell them without getting in trouble.


----------



## Saddlebag

Obviously this woman isn't playing with a full deck.


----------



## franknbeans

Total deja Vu for me-a friend is caring for the survivors from this case, which is STILL in court and ongoing. Has been for quite a while now. Sad part is-in this case this crazy hoarder may just get her horses back. ;-(
SPCA removes 73 horses from poor conditions - YNN, Your News Now


----------



## cmarie

The unfortunate part of this case is that she will probably not get much jail time, the case will probably be plead down, she will get a suspended sentence and a fine.


----------



## LBHarris

My sister inherited a whole herd from the infamous Grady Whitlock starvation case a couple of years back here in WV - 30-something horses died...she and her husband started donating hay and time to help feed them from the time the story broke and I was out on the farm with them a few times feeding...I have never seen anything sadder in my entire life...some of the weaker horses had just given up....the workers would carry hay to them where they were standing...she has about 20 now and they have forgotten that life of not having enough to eat....fat, sassy, beautiful, so I pray for that ending for these surviving horses...

I have not heard results of the blood tests they were doing on the horses to check for illness and disease...


----------



## RockyTrails

People can be so sick, This economy is showing a lot of peoples true colors. Unfortunately when all is said and done these cases will cause the powers that be to impose stricter regulations on breeding operations. They do need to impose regulations and fines for backyard breeding creating mutts. I will probably stir up a can of worms saying this. But oh well... However there are pros and cons on all arguments. Most people treat their horses as an investment and to a degree it is. Unless it is a consistent winner in events or classes it is a hobby and a pet. Too many people buying prospects that do not work out and try selling them saying "I spent $2500.00 for the horse and another $6,000 on training so I'm asking $10,000 dollars for the horse. Sorry but the average person does not agree with that kind of logic. The painful truth is You took a gamble and lost, That is the harsh reality of it, do not try to profit from the loss at the horses expense by holding out for your dream price if you cannot afford to feed the poor creature. If your Barrel Racing, Roping, Jumping prospect does not cut it for you then sell at reasonable price to someone just getting into the events. Anything you own is a gamble. People should lower their standards and take the loss rather than holding out for the Brass ring, Resulting in the starvation deaths of so many innocent animals.


----------



## Celeste

Holding on to an animal because you can't get the price you want and then starving it is stupid. A skinny animal NEVER is worth what it would be if it were well cared for. The value just goes down and down.

And those babies are no doubt stunted. They may never reach their full potential, so they are surely worth a lot less than they would have been with a little common sense care.


----------



## cmarie

Horses are considered livestock not pets, so they are not going to control breeding of them because if they did they would have to regulate the rest of the animals considered livestock, the farmers and ranchers would not go for that.


----------



## Speed Racer

No, the Powers That Be won't be 'imposing stricter regulations' because they have no authority to impose _any_. Dog, cat, and horse breeding aren't like breeding other livestock for food purposes. There_ are_ no regulations beyond the regular animal cruelty ones, and food purposed animals only have FOOD regulations, _not_ breeding ones.

I'm not sure where you got the idea that the Feds have the authority concerning the breeding of ANY animal. They don't, plain and simple.

Animal cruelty charges need to be bumped up to felonies, not misdemeanors. That's really the only thing that can be done and it's up to each individual_ state_, not the Federal government.


----------



## Corporal

WSArabians said:


> Stop breeding, stop buying.
> There is no shame in asking for help. There is ALOT of shame in letting animals starve to death.





Horsecrazy4 said:


> Stop breeding, stop buying.
> There is no shame in asking for help. There is ALOT of shame in letting animals starve to death. I agree 10000% that is sad brings tears to my eyes.
> Posted via Mobile Device


Ditto.


----------



## cmarie

Some states have done that, Nevada has finally.


----------



## Celeste

Speed Racer said:


> Animal cruelty charges need to be bumped up to felonies, not misdemeanors.


That is so true.


----------



## ashleighjoy2007

This happens so often these days. My Mom is an Animal Control Officer in Washington State, they just adopted horses out after housing them for over 3 months. Seized 38 horses, had to put down 12 that were either dangerous (never been handled/violent/self mutilating) or for medical reasons, the people GOT 11 BACK! The judge gave 11 of them back because those were in good health (because when they had the hearing they had already been in custody for over a month.) And the rest were finally adopted out within the last month or so. 

The ridiculous thing is this is happening every month or so over here. =(


----------



## WSArabians

franknbeans said:


> Total deja Vu for me-a friend is caring for the survivors from this case, which is STILL in court and ongoing. Has been for quite a while now. Sad part is-in this case this crazy hoarder may just get her horses back. ;-(
> SPCA removes 73 horses from poor conditions - YNN, Your News Now


73.... What the heck could you possibly do with 73 horses?


----------



## WSArabians

LBHarris said:


> News reports said the survivors included 2 stallions, a 5 month old colt and the rest were mares....I have not seen a lot of pictures of the remaining horses...
> .



Here's a list from her website. If they only have two stallions, 1 five month colt (who isn't registered) then this would be a list of the dead horses:

2011 colts:
STM Tristan
STM Peleh
STM Avery

The 2012 fillies are dead:

STM Indigo Blue
STM Tallyana
STM Deja Blu

Of the six stallions, 4 of them are dead:

Moonlight Money Maker
STM Mocha
STM September Rain
Dashantic
STM Sirius Magic
Page Title
Keyniption
Page Title
(I believe I saw him on the video clip - unless it was RWR Sonara)

All the 2012 colts except for 1 are dead (although none are 5 months old if their DOB are correct on their web pages):

STM Silver Flash
STM Harper
STM Dash O'Spice
STM Blue Sirocco 
Page Title

Taken from the ABN site. 
There's so many that are listed on blogs or different sites but not on the main page. By a quick count it looks to be close to 50 horses.


----------



## Captain Evil

Attaching names to the deadhorses adds another dimention of horror to the whole situation. All those babies... Why did she even bring them into the world?


----------



## WSArabians

ashleighjoy2007 said:


> This happens so often these days. My Mom is an Animal Control Officer in Washington State, they just adopted horses out after housing them for over 3 months. Seized 38 horses, had to put down 12 that were either dangerous (never been handled/violent/self mutilating) or for medical reasons, the people GOT 11 BACK! The judge gave 11 of them back because those were in good health (because when they had the hearing they had already been in custody for over a month.) And the rest were finally adopted out within the last month or so.
> 
> The ridiculous thing is this is happening every month or so over here. =(


It just keeps getting worse... Here's another one:

Horse Rescue Group Says Shelburne Case "Worst" It Has Ever Seen | Off Message: Vermont News and Politics from Seven Days

Group rescues three severely abused horses | Vermont - WPTZ Home

Purebred Arabian horses of Ledgemere Farms - Three survivors found locked in a shed standing on top of the remains of their former stablemates - bones and hair could still be seen from decaying corpses. 

Survivors:
Run -1990 Arabian Stallion
It's Party Time - 1995 Arabian Mare
It's My Party - 1993 Arabian Mare

The owner of these horses is one George C. Wilson a former TV reporter from Vermont who is accusing the media of making it a "one sided party" and denies any involvement of these horses. He is a recorded owner of 21 registered Arabian horses, so the remains of 17 horses may be in that barn. 

Just un-freaking-believable. 

Animal neglect accusations target ex-anchor for Vt. TV station

I want to see the media make this up:


----------



## Celeste

So she killed Moonlight Money Maker. The horse that she said was the greatest of the greatest, most rare, etc.


----------



## WSArabians

Celeste said:


> So she killed Moonlight Money Maker. The horse that she said was the greatest of the greatest, most rare, etc.


Possibly. There's a chance he survived, but no names have been officially released. She just had six stallions listed on her website two weeks ago, and now only two remain - Keyniption and STM Siruis Magic.

These four were taken down within the last two, two and a half weeks:

Moonlight Money Maker:
Page Title

September Rain:
Page Title

STM Mocha:
http://www.shatormararabians.com/stmmocha.html

Dashnatic:
Page Title

So it is still speculation right now as to who survived and who didn't. Just seems unlikely when those were the ones taken down.


----------



## Cat

Wait a minute - she could keep up her website but not actually do anything about the horses dead and rotting in her fields?


----------



## WSArabians

Cat said:


> Wait a minute - she could keep up her website but not actually do anything about the horses dead and rotting in her fields?


I don't know, Cat... All I know is that I'm so &[email protected]@^# frustrated with this. I tried hard to save my old mare and I lost her. I'm recovering with my stallion after his surgery. And people here are just letting horses die like they don't matter. I have two mares that lost weight while I was in the hospital, and just picked up $300 for special feed that will last a few weeks. Sure, I'd have liked to spend it on a camera I really want, or clothes I need, or whatever. But THEY come first. 
I'm sick and tired of all the good people struggling while the bad people do this sh*t and hardly get a sentance.
I'm ****ed that they can get away with just a slap on the wrist. That they can get out and do it all over again because the law doesn't f***ing care. 
I'm just so sick of it.


----------



## gogaited

WSArabians said:


> Here's a list from her website. If they only have two stallions, 1 five month colt (who isn't registered) then this would be a list of the dead horses:
> 
> 2011 colts:
> STM Tristan
> STM Peleh
> STM Avery
> 
> The 2012 fillies are dead:
> 
> STM Indigo Blue
> STM Tallyana
> STM Deja Blu
> 
> Of the six stallions, 4 of them are dead:
> 
> Moonlight Money Maker
> STM Mocha
> STM September Rain
> Dashantic
> STM Sirius Magic
> Page Title
> Keyniption
> Page Title
> (I believe I saw him on the video clip - unless it was RWR Sonara)
> 
> All the 2012 colts except for 1 are dead (although none are 5 months old if their DOB are correct on their web pages):
> 
> STM Silver Flash
> STM Harper
> STM Dash O'Spice
> STM Blue Sirocco
> Page Title
> 
> Taken from the ABN site.
> There's so many that are listed on blogs or different sites but not on the main page. By a quick count it looks to be close to 50 horses.


Horrible. I think these scumbags need to be hooked up to old sparky. :evil:


----------



## Roperchick

the website only has about 15 links left. assuming the ones not on there anymore are the ones that probably died then??


----------



## WSArabians

Roperchick said:


> the website only has about 15 links lteft. assuming the ones not on there anymore are the ones that probably died then??


I think that is everyones best guess. 
I don't know why she didn't take the whole thing down because she will never sell another Arabian again - not to anybody half reputable in the Arabian world. 
There is a reason why there is none of her horses in the breeding program of EVERY breeder I know.
I'm sure this was the final nail in her Arabian coffin.


----------



## RockyTrails

These atrocities should be tried as Felonies with major time for each horse involved, and confiscate their property to be sold at auction. So they are unable to get back into breeding or even owning horses or any other animal when they are released.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I'm in tears over reading the latest on what happened in VT. How horrible. 
And i can't believe anyone would do something like this. And i agree with RockyTrails, something serious has to be done. All those horses lives, and for what....i hope she's happy with herself. :evil:
And i'm with ya WSArabians, i'm in debt to my vet at the moment, my bills are a little out of hand, but i'm more concerned about my little herd(and other pets) than i am my own welfare. Things are slowly getting better. 
So heartbroken over this.... :-(


----------



## Celeste

I am a little confused as to why she would do anything with her website at all. For that matter, I wonder if she is given internet access in jail. Someone else is likely involved in this some way.


----------



## egrogan

WSArabians said:


>


This is just sickening. I still can't even really figure out what I'm looking at here, despite staring at the photo for several minutes. Something in the article suggested this is overgrown hoof?!?! I can't even understand how this is possible.

The thing about this one that terrified me is that in all the pictures, it actually seems like there is relatively fresh bedding? If the horses had been kept in there for years, was someone actually occasionally going in there and at least throwing out hay/straw? I just can't even wrap my mind around this.


----------



## WSArabians

egrogan said:


> This is just sickening. I still can't even really figure out what I'm looking at here, despite staring at the photo for several minutes. Something in the article suggested this is overgrown hoof?!?! I can't even understand how this is possible.
> 
> The thing about this one that terrified me is that in all the pictures, it actually seems like there is relatively fresh bedding? If the horses had been kept in there for years, was someone actually occasionally going in there and at least throwing out hay/straw? I just can't even wrap my mind around this.


That is the horses hoof. The video will show where they cut it off using a saw. 
The photos and video were taken after the rescue - so the fresh bedding is because they're at the rescue already.
They were, however, not of bad weight, so someone was tossing in hay and water for them.


----------



## WSArabians

Celeste said:


> I am a little confused as to why she would do anything with her website at all. For that matter, I wonder if she is given internet access in jail. Someone else is likely involved in this some way.


Or pay to have her stallion genetically tested for colour genes, but not buy hay? The same stallion she probably let starve to death?


----------



## Captain Evil

We should put all these people in a small room with no heat or blankets, no books, cards, TV or anything to do, no food save for the occasional stale piece of moldy beead that they will have to fight over, and a tub of algae filled, putrid water. Let them sit there and watch each other die.

Okay, so this is why I stopped doing pit bull rescue. These dogs would come to me with slash marks, broken bones, burns, amputated limbs, and they still adored people! Not me, I started hating people. I'd get so angry I'd start shaking and seeing red. It got to the point where if someone even said, "Pitbull" I would start to get stressed. People who abuse children, people who abuse animals.... I just don't get it.


----------



## egrogan

WSArabians said:


> That is the horses hoof. The video will show where they cut it off using a saw.
> The photos and video were taken after the rescue - so the fresh bedding is because they're at the rescue already.
> They were, however, not of bad weight, so someone was tossing in hay and water for them.


I must not have clicked on the link that showed them "trimming" the hoof, thankfully. I don't think of myself as a squeamish person, but I don't know if I could stomach that, particularly given the "maggot infested" description.

Uggh, it just makes you feel so helpless. I have one horse, boarded, and I just simply can't have any more. Nor am I equipped to rehab a true neglect case like these horses. But still, I wish I could help all of them. It's just simply not fair that people do this to animals that are completely dependent on them.


----------



## WSArabians

Captain Evil said:


> We should put all these people in a small room with no heat or blankets, no books, cards, TV or anything to do, no food save for the occasional stale piece of moldy beead that they will have to fight over, and a tub of algae filled, putrid water. Let them sit there and watch each other die.
> 
> Okay, so this is why I stopped doing pit bull rescue. These dogs would come to me with slash marks, broken bones, burns, amputated limbs, and they still adored people! Not me, I started hating people. I'd get so angry I'd start shaking and seeing red. It got to the point where if someone even said, "Pitbull" I would start to get stressed. People who abuse children, people who abuse animals.... I just don't get it.


I agree.... My little Pitty is the sweetest girl on earth. Way nicer then my little bitty Chihauhau's. 
If we had half the compassion and faith as animals do, we'd be a few steps furthur.


----------



## Celeste

There is a lot of evidence that people who mistreat animals also mistreat people; especially children. How would you like to be one of these people's kid?


----------



## Captain Evil

Right, so this is why I am no longer a child psychologist... :shock:


----------



## Bellasmom

We raised Arabians back in the late 70's, stood an imported Polish stallion & had some nice mares....all financed with oil money via my father (I was in my early 20's at the time). Long story short, oil went bust, parents declared bankruptcy, horses were sold or leased or GIVEN away. First priority was the horses....at one point the farm had no electricity, but the horses had feed. Probably the lowest point of my life, but no one would have known how desperate our finances were by the condition of our animals. It's all in your priorities.


----------



## Mayada

Ok, I know some information that adds yet another twist to the evil of this person. Let me give a little background of how I have this knowledge. A friend of mine lived with her for a year or so, and at that time, things had not gone down hill like they have now. I am an artist, and I even did a charcoal portrait of Moonlight Money Maker and a mare and foal, I don't remember the names of, for the nice lady that was staying with her, to give as a gift to Tory. Well, to go on, Tory "leased" six horses from Bourbon Arabians. Since then until now, over a matter of a few years, Cyndy, who owns Bourbon, has tried in vain to get her horses back. She has filed lawsuits and tried to contact Tory numerous times to no avail. These were good horses. As of until now, no one could locate Tory, or find the horses. So six of the horses, either dead or starved, were basically stolen from the owner of Bourbon Arabians in Kentucky. The lease was not paid and the horses not returned. Three were greys, and three were chestnuts. All Spanish Arabians of a quality well beyond anything Tory had raised. The only one I can give a specific description of without a picture was a stallion, I believe, of a very very dark liver chestnut with a belly spot. Cyndy is quite ill, and no one has told her yet of this tragedy, as it will deeply grieve her. The lady who was living with Tory, will be contacting the Roane County sherif's department to tell what she knows and has observed. This woman's dishonesty, lack of ethics and flat out ability to lie is boundless. She is a an animal hoarder and I am guessing a sociopath, without conscience. However, she might be able to identify her animals, that were stolen from her.


----------



## Mayada

I dropped the ball on that last sentence, Cyndy or our mutual friend might be able to identify the animals that were stolen from Cyndy.


----------



## Mayada

Oh, I do have one more bit of information that may identify one mare. Her name is Bourbons Spanish Folly, and she is grey, with a sarcoma on her left ear. I know some people reading these posts are taking care of the horses, so I am hoping that some of this information might help identify one or two horses.


----------



## franknbeans

Mayada-I find it curious that you have now found the HF. How did that just happen? I will say that typically, those who show up at times like this with their first post on such an emotionally charged thread (for good reason) have their motives questioned. Please don't think you are the first, nor will you be the last. SOme of us are particularly skeptical of anyone associated in any way with such egregious folks.

The mere thought that some of these animals belonged to someone else who was unknowing adds another dimension to the evil for sure. I find it difficult, however, that noone could track down Tory or the horses.


----------



## WSArabians

FrankN, S/he is on another forum. I think LBHarri's first post was outing this seizure in the Arabians With Splash in the Colour and Genetics forum. Not sure if s/he has had anything to do with Shatormar Arabians in the past.
I was leery too and didn't reply for the longest time until I'd dug something up. You just never know... 

I think you found all the info on ABN, Mayada. Perhaps if your friend can contact the rescue with markings/colours and copies of papers they can search for survivors and be able to return them?


----------



## Celeste

If Tory stole horses, then she is up for some felony convictions.


----------



## Mayada

Actually, the friend who lived with her, was told by a friend that she ran across this today, but her computer is down, so she asked me to check it out. I understand your skepticism. I would be too. So, I looked it up on fuglyhorses, which led me to the story. Not finding much more than the news link, I googled the story, and it led me here. Let me explain some of the situation with Cyndy. She has cases filed in PA against Tory for the return of her horses, but in the midst of all this, Tory filed continuances, and then Cyndy had part of her foot amputated, and a stroke. So she hasn't been able to follow up so well as she would if she were healthy. I don't pretend to know what all the situation has been there, as to what's been done in court. Nor do I even know if Cyndy is able to do what needs to be done in reclaiming her horses. But she does hold the registration papers on those six horses, and can identify them if they are alive. I am Lilac_Hill on ABN. I have no personal interest in the horses, except that of a bystander that hopes the horses are alive, can be rehabed, and their papers united with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

I hope that all the survivors can be reunited with their papers. It could make a big difference in their lives.


----------



## Mayada

I also do think that it could pan out that Tory may have felony charges for this. I don't know if it would be considered breech of contract or worse. I am not that involved. And other than doing the portrait of moneymaker for someone else to give her as a gift, I have nor have ever had any personal or business dealings with the woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Captain Evil said:


> Right, so this is why I am no longer a child psychologist... :shock:


As a psychologist, can you offer any idea of what could go wrong with somebody like Tory? Is it greed combined with something like alcoholism? What could make her go so bad?


----------



## WSArabians

You do have the contact information for the Sheriff and the Rescue? 
I'm not going to lie, I wouldn't mind seeing some real charges laid to get some sort of half *** justice for these horses. Not only would I be charging with theft, but I would be suing for financial damages to any if they died (I'm sorry, I just really don't know that they all survived) and medical finances for those that are left.


----------



## WSArabians

Celeste said:


> As a psychologist, can you offer any idea of what could go wrong with somebody like Tory? Is it greed combined with something like alcoholism? What could make her go so bad?


Avoiding RSPCA investigations in PA?


----------



## Celeste

Even if they did survive, they have been depreciated in value.

I believe that in the state of Georgia, stealing anything with a value of over $500 is a felony. The law is probably similar in other states.


----------



## Mayada

I am not a psychologist, but it sounds like hoarding to me. What is hoarding really, but an addiction? Addicts will do anything to feed their addiction, and never look forward at any consequences. It certainly does look to my uneducated eyes, as a mental illness that has had an evil outcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

WSArabians said:


> Avoiding RSPCA investigations in PA?


I feel sure that was involved. But how could a human turn so evil?


----------



## Celeste

Mayada said:


> I am not a psychologist, but it sounds like hoarding to me. What is hoarding really, but an addiction? Addicts will do anything to feed their addiction, and never look forward at any consequences. It certainly does look to my uneducated eyes, as a mental illness that has had an evil outcome.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hoarding is probably involved, but I think it goes way beyond that. She sat there and watched them starve. She wasn't going without food.


----------



## Mayada

I know when my friend moved away from her, that the humane society was checking Tory out for a horse that had been dragged behind a four wheeler. She claimed someone had cut her fence and attacked the horse. Might have. I don't know. I heard of this stuff simply because my friend vented to me. So almost everything I know is second hand, including the descriptions of the horses I described.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

How do you drag a horse behind a 4-wheeler? That doesn't sound likely.


----------



## Rachel1786

Celeste said:


> Hoarding is probably involved, but I think it goes way beyond that. She sat there and watched them starve. She wasn't going without food.


I don't know how anyone could be so cruel. My 42 year old arab/QH drops a bit of weight and I'm in a panic thinking I'm going to lose him. If I have to I spend the last dollar in my account on rice bran to help put some weight on him. 
I would love to lock this woman in a room and deprive her of food! I hope that they can bring felony charges against her for theft! They really should be stricter on animal cruelty charges, this slap on the wrist stuff is BS :evil:


----------



## Mayada

Celeste said:


> Hoarding is probably involved, but I think it goes way beyond that. She sat there and watched them starve. She wasn't going without food.


Oh, I have no doubt there are other mental illness involved. But I can't diagnose them. I don't remember my friend saying anything about any known substance abuse. But she does seem to be a person without conscience. What boggles my mind is the continued breeding. I haven't bred anything in five years. I won't breed anything I can't afford to keep. You can not count on being able to sell a horse these days. I know a few people headed for disaster, because they are giving horses away, and yet still breeding mares. You can't warn them, because they won't listen to advice. I have downsized to seven horses, who are fat and healthy. I see no reason to put that at risk by making more I might not be able to keep healthy. Seems that is just common sense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mayada

I guess there were four wheeler tracks in the field. It didn't make much sense to me either. The horse was a pony, I think. So maybe you could. But, here is the kicker, my friend felt suspicious about that, because Torys son was always riding a four wheeler, and already was a teen in trouble.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mayada

That is awesome your horse has lived to age 42! I lost my mare at age 36 two years ago. I grew up with her and had her from birth. They don't live that long if they aren't cared for. My old stallion is 25, and we pamper him to death. In cold wet weather he has to wear his "dress," his blanket and he wrinkles his nose and looks disgusted when I put it on him. I suspect he actually appreciates it, but doesn't want the other horses to know. He has his pride to think about. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Celeste said:


> How do you drag a horse behind a 4-wheeler? That doesn't sound likely.


Page Title

Just the implication that the owner may have done it is absolutely horrifying.


----------



## Celeste

But considering the recent events, it might have been her or some of her family.


----------



## NBEventer

I'm sitting here going "huh?" because she has a donation request to help care for the other horses injured in the attack. What other horses? Am I missing something?

This thread just twists my stomach. Its so sickening that people can be so... evil.


----------



## gogaited

Celeste said:


> I feel sure that was involved. But how could a human turn so evil?


I believe some people are born evil. And some decide to dance with the devil. :evil:


----------



## goneriding

:sad:I am speechless....


----------



## WSArabians

Another website quote from Ms. Tory:



> "As responsible horse breeders, we also offer a lifetime home or placement assistance for any horse we have bred or previously owned, so if you know any of these horses (referring to the horses on the "sale" page") and if they need a safe home let us know."


----------



## WSArabians

Three more dead...

http://www.shatormararabians.com/stmbayley.html
http://www.shatormararabians.com/stmindependence.html
http://www.shatormararabians.com/stmsablestar.html


----------



## Mayada

NBEventer said:


> I'm sitting here going "huh?" because she has a donation request to help care for the other horses injured in the attack. What other horses? Am I missing something?
> 
> This thread just twists my stomach. Its so sickening that people can be so... evil.


Really? I hadn't heard anything about other horses, so was there supposedly other horses...or another attack? I am missing something too. I am surmising, so I won't voice my thoughts, because I don't want to add rumors, since they turn into gossip, then are believed as fact. What info I have shared were from people who got directly involved with her and lived to regret it. So this is the first I have heard of a possible different attack. But it seems suspicious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan

I think what's confusing is that some of the links being shared here are old, but still written in the present tense. I *think* that the donation request referenced was posted in relation to the old story about the ATV, not about the seized horses.

I'm a total outsider to this just following along with the thread, but that was my interpretation reading other people's post.


----------



## WSArabians

Mayada said:


> Really? I hadn't heard anything about other horses, so was there supposedly other horses...or another attack? I am missing something too. I am surmising, so I won't voice my thoughts, because I don't want to add rumors, since they turn into gossip, then are believed as fact. What info I have shared were from people who got directly involved with her and lived to regret it. So this is the first I have heard of a possible different attack. But it seems suspicious.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Donations for the care of the 
other horses injured in the 
attack or the burial fund can 
be sent to:
Tory Morgan
353 Curtis Street
Sharon, PA 16146
Paypal: 
[email protected]

This was old, off Kahula's page. Other horses? Burial Fund?
How about "cash grab because I'm cheap".

I doubt there was other horses injured, and I doubt they ever buried dead Kaluha. I bet she was just looking for someone to feed her horses because she obviously doesn't like too.


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

that is so sad ho could people do that to innocent animals


----------



## Mayada

That would make sense. But in the atv attack, as far as I know only one horse was killed. If others were injured, I just don't remember my friend saying it. I will ask her tomorrow. I also didn't know Tory had asked for donations. So apparently some people made her reasonable offers on some horses, which she rejected on the premise they were worth thousands. Then asked for donations, then let the whole **** bunch starve to death. Good grief. Pretty mind boggling isn't it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockyTrails

Celeste said:


> If Tory stole horses, then she is up for some felony convictions.


**** shame we can't hang her... Course most states still have the old hanging for horse rustling laws on the books.. Perhaps a nice necktie party would be a nice thing to do for Tory.:clap:


----------



## WSArabians

Mayada said:


> That would make sense. But in the atv attack, as far as I know only one horse was killed. If others were injured, I just don't remember my friend saying it. I will ask her tomorrow. I also didn't know Tory had asked for donations. So apparently some people made her reasonable offers on some horses, which she rejected on the premise they were worth thousands. Then asked for donations, then let the whole **** bunch starve to death. Good grief. Pretty mind boggling isn't it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's not something I will ever, EVER be able to comprehend... I'd much rather try to give them away and then try to get them back if I were ever on my feet again. But just to let them die... :evil:


----------



## Celeste

I hope she is still sitting in jail.

One question though. Did she have a husband, friend, lover, or other live-in companion? She may not be the only person that is responsible here.


----------



## Mayada

Celeste said:


> I hope she is still sitting in jail.
> 
> One question though. Did she have a husband, friend, lover, or other live-in companion? She may not be the only person that is responsible here.


As of when my friend moved out, she didn't have a boyfriend, or live in. Her mother, maybe? And her son. Not sure if her mother lived with her or nearby. But the teenage son was getting into trouble already, and I don't know if it was teenager acting up or more. But no man in the house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

I imagine that the teenager is bad news being raised by someone that is evil.


----------



## RockyTrails

:evil:Yes it is a crying shame. She is a selfish B***H, She probably did not want anyone else having her horses. Probably of the mindset if she couldn't have them nobody would. A very sick individual.

On another note 100 horses were found dead on 2 farms owned by one rancher in North Dakota and 133 horses still living in poor shape.
I am ashamed of the human race!!!


----------



## WSArabians

Celeste said:


> I hope she is still sitting in jail.
> 
> One question though. Did she have a husband, friend, lover, or other live-in companion? She may not be the only person that is responsible here.





> We are a multi-generational family owned horse
> farm in NW Pennsylvania. The Shatormar comes from combining the first three
> letters of first names: Shawn, Tory and Mary. Sha-Tor-Mar became Shatormar
> Arabians, to acknowledge that this is 3 generations of horse lovers.


I would assume Mary is her mother (also involved in the story of Kahlua) and Shawn is her child, but too young to have any responsibility for this, trouble maker or not.


----------



## WSArabians

This was posted on Fugly, so Sonora, her foal, and a gelding are safe at least.



> For anyone who is interested, my wife and I have RWR Sonora on our farm in Western PA. We live just several miles from the farm where Tory Morgan kept her horses in Pennsylvania before she moved them to West Virginia. We stopped last spring looking for a gelding to train for our granddaughter. Tory had one that she was more than willing to part with. He is a very nice part-Arab. While we were looking at him, we saw a very pregnant paint mare. We inquired as to her availability. We were told that we could have her on a lease. Conditions there were so bad that we were willing to take as many horses as we could. So when we went to pick up Sonora and the gelding, Sonora had a 4 day-old colt. So we got all 3! After hearing about the horrendous tragedy in West Virginia, we just thank God that saved who we could! So Sonora, who we call “Mama”, her foal Dickens, and Lucky (how appropriate!) the gelding are doing very well at our farm. We are going to train the adults this summer!


Too bad she wasn't reported then, however.


----------



## Mayada

WSArabians said:


> I would assume Mary is her mother (also involved in the story of Kahlua) and Shawn is her child, but too young to have any responsibility for this, trouble maker or not.


Yes, that is right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mayada

WSArabians said:


> This was posted on Fugly, so Sonora, her foal, and a gelding are safe at least.
> 
> Too bad she wasn't reported then, however.


I believe she was reported, more than once, but kept wiggling out of it, somehow, and given more chances.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

RockyTrails said:


> I am ashamed of the human race!!!



Be ashamed and disgusted at the people who do this, not the entire human race. 99.9% of humanity wouldn't do things like this. 

Don't paint everyone (except _yourself_ of course!) with such a broad brush.


----------



## Mayada

I want to add, I can see how people can fall on hard times, and have issues. Here in the midwest, we had such a severe drought last summer that we were feeding hay in June. Soon people could not even give horses away, anyone who could take extras already have. I have been very lucky and had already dispensed most of my herd, due to my having cancer. I am paying $65 a roll for hay, and I have a great hay guy selling to me at cost. Some people can't get hay at all. Its being hauled in. So my horses have stayed fat. But I see horses everywhere not doing so good. You cannot drive down the road without seeing thin animals. I haven't bred any in five years. What I can't see is the sheer neglect and still breeding mares. We won't keep what we can't feed, so sure didn't want to add babies that we will have to keep and feed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

She IS still sitting in jail. You can do a search for WV Regional Jail and Correctional Faciltiy .. and then do an inmate search. She's there.


----------



## Celeste

Mayada said:


> I want to add, I can see how people can fall on hard times, and have issues. Here in the midwest, we had such a severe drought last summer that we were feeding hay in June. Soon people could not even give horses away, anyone who could take extras already have. I have been very lucky and had already dispensed most of my herd, due to my having cancer. I am paying $65 a roll for hay, and I have a great hay guy selling to me at cost. Some people can't get hay at all. Its being hauled in. So my horses have stayed fat. But I see horses everywhere not doing so good. You cannot drive down the road without seeing thin animals. I haven't bred any in five years. What I can't see is the sheer neglect and still breeding mares. We won't keep what we can't feed, so sure didn't want to add babies that we will have to keep and feed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She was not in the midwest. She had opportunity to sell some of these animals. She should not have bred of course, but she should have tried to get rid of these animals. She could have fed these animals out of a bag; pelleted feed. She could have made her plight known . People would have helped. They would have given these horses homes. 

THERE IS NO EXCUSE.


----------



## texasgal

Celeste said:


> She was not in the midwest. She had opportunity to sell some of these animals. She should not have bred of course, but she should have tried to get rid of these animals. She could have fed these animals out of a bag; pelleted feed. She could have made her plight known . People would have helped. They would have given these horses homes.
> 
> THERE IS NO EXCUSE.


She wasn't making an excuse for her. She clearly said:



> What I can't see is the sheer neglect .....


People DO fall on hard times .. it's how we handle it that makes the difference...

imo


----------



## Mayada

Celeste said:


> She was not in the midwest. She had opportunity to sell some of these animals. She should not have bred of course, but she should have tried to get rid of these animals. She could have fed these animals out of a bag; pelleted feed. She could have made her plight known . People would have helped. They would have given these horses homes.
> 
> THERE IS NO EXCUSE.


That was my point, there was no excuse for what she did, or any of the numerous cases similar to this I have been hearing. Anyone can run onto difficult times, but to keep doing what she was doing, not feeding, breeding more, "leasing" (what she did, not paying the lease, and not returning the horses, is imo, theft), more horses, etc. Is INEXCUSEABLE. Sorry, I didn't spell that out better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

I didn't mean to come across as saying that you were making excuses for her. I was just emphasizing the point.


----------



## smguidotti

Does anyone else remember when then this farm was mentioned on the FUGLY blog?
lol


----------



## Mayada

Celeste said:


> I didn't mean to come across as saying that you were making excuses for her. I was just emphasizing the point.


No biggie. I think we all agree that whatever penalty Tory Morgan gets, it won't be adequate for the torture and murder of these horses. When someone has an isolated incident of horses becoming ribby, there are probably extenuating circumstances. They often need help and are afraid to ask. We in the equine community need to start being more proactive and approach people and ask them if we can help. But someone like Tory, who apparently was constantly and unremittingly neglecting her animals, was just uncaring and selfish. I hope the law will ban her from ever owning another animal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

smguidotti said:


> Does anyone else remember when then this farm was mentioned on the FUGLY blog?
> lol


2010

Some, er, LOTS of things never change! | Fugly Horse of the Day


----------



## gogaited

Speed Racer said:


> Be ashamed and disgusted at the people who do this, not the entire human race. 99.9% of humanity wouldn't do things like this.
> 
> Don't paint everyone (except _yourself_ of course!) with such a broad brush.


99.9% of humanity wouldn't do things like this? Do you pay any attention to the news at all?


----------



## Speed Racer

gogaited said:


> 99.9% of humanity wouldn't do things like this? Do you pay any attention to the news at all?


Of course I do, but what makes_* you*_ think the majority of people are neglectful, hateful, dregs of society? You really need to start hanging out with a better crowd if that's your take on humanity. :?

People who decry how AWFUL the human race is never include themselves in that scathing rebuke, for some reason. 

Most people are decent, which is why they DON'T make the news. It's the .1% of society that does the evil. The larger the society the more people, but that doesn't mean the percentages change.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I"m so appalled at all of this. 
I've taken 2 dogs and a colt off of a 'family member' because of the neglect. Well the one moved in under my house, that winter he moved off the mountain and left her tied to a tree. Oh yea and a cat, she was the best mouser i ever owned. 
I just don't understand peoples need to own things to say they own them, but don't care enough to take care of it. Its simply astonishing how humans can be so cruel and negligent....
I wish i could help in some way, but i'm strapped at the moment. :-(


----------



## gogaited

Speed Racer said:


> Of course I do, but what makes_* you*_ think the majority of people are neglectful, hateful, dregs of society? You really need to start hanging out with a better crowd if that's your take on humanity. :?
> 
> People who decry how AWFUL the human race is never include themselves in that scathing rebuke, for some reason.
> 
> Most people are decent, which is why they DON'T make the news. It's the .1% of society that does the evil. The larger the society the more people, but that doesn't mean the percentages change.


So, where did you get your percentages? I don't include myself because I don't lie, cheat, steal and abuse others.


----------



## LBHarris

WSArabians said:


> FrankN, S/he is on another forum. I think LBHarri's first post was outing this seizure in the Arabians With Splash in the Colour and Genetics forum. Not sure if s/he has had anything to do with Shatormar Arabians in the past.
> I was leery too and didn't reply for the longest time until I'd dug something up. You just never know...
> 
> I think you found all the info on ABN, Mayada. Perhaps if your friend can contact the rescue with markings/colours and copies of papers they can search for survivors and be able to return them?


 
Trust me...I am not affiliated with this story in any way..I live in Summersville, WV...Just down the road so to speak...have 2 horses that are pets, not into showing or breeding, my sister has a farm full of horses rescued from the Grady Whitlock mess a couple of years ago...I googled Tory's name when they finally pressed charges and found the Arabian splash thread and her association with Shatomar...just an animal lover who can't fathom letting 20+ horses starve...


----------



## LBHarris

There was an update on the local news last night...Tory was to appear in court today...haven't seen anything on that yet. Nicky Walters is a reporter and an animal advocate, she did a video update and there was more visible horses in it..I will try to locate a link...Good news....they are no longer under quaratine, the coggins' were negative....they are not yet available for adoption though since they are evidence....let me go look for that video link....


----------



## texasgal

^^^

Tory Morgan set to appear in court Friday morning - WOWK 13 Charleston, Huntington WV News, Weather, Sports
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## LBHarris

Tory Morgan set to appear in court Friday morning - WOWK 13 Charleston, Huntington WV News, Weather, Sports

still looking for the video...


----------



## LBHarris

texasgal...you scooped me...haha!!! 

There was a video that showed some horses that were very distinct hoping they may help ID the survivors....


----------



## Celeste

Any news on how Tory's hearing came out? Did they pat her on the hand and turn her loose? Or is she still in jail?


----------



## texasgal

She's still there.

Imprisonment status: Misdemeanor Pre-trial
Bond: 90,000


----------



## pm16159

WSArabians said:


> This was posted on Fugly, so Sonora, her foal, and a gelding are safe at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad she wasn't reported then, however.


Hello, I am the one who has Sonora, her colt, and a gelding from Tory Morgan before she moved from Pennsylvania to West Virginia. We had been watching her horses for about a year. I dealt with her mother through work. We got the 3 horses through leases. The gelding is ours, the colt's lease ran out in September, and Sonora's lease runs out in April. I don't know why we were able to get these horses.

Now, answering the remark "Too bad she wasn't reported then, however." She was reported to the Mercer County (PA) Humane Society as well as the Humane Society of the United States. It was this year that we reported her for abuse/neglect. The Humane Society did NOTHING!

Now...for some historical background. 5 or 6 years ago, Tory reported to police that she had a blind pony drug to it's death be someone on a 4-wheeler. The Humane Society raised money to pay for information leading to the arrest and conviction of the culprits. They raised over $11,000! No culprit was ever found, mainly because no one believes that it happened. She had a blind pony in with a band of stallions, who acted like a band of stallions! The pony was most likely stomped to death. So, the Humane Society did not want to bite the hand that fed them!!

Many people reported her, and we were ignored. So, YES, she was reported and Pennsylvania authorities dropped the ball!!


----------



## Celeste

That is really too bad. They had a chance to make a difference.


----------



## cmarie

Any updates on this case?


----------



## cobra

Their website says they are in the process of relocating and will be updated soon.....has it said that for awhile or has it been updated recently? I am seriously hoping she did not get out of this somehow..... Shatormar Arabians I believe the punishments for animal cruelty are not strong enough - i am currently dealing with a situation w/ my neighbors and their dogs.....


----------



## Celeste

The horses that are still alive have been relocated to animal control facilities. Tory, the owner, has been relocated to the county jail. So I guess it is true that they have been relocating.


----------



## Northernstar

Let's hope her "rear end" stays in the county jail for a good long time - (excuse my language, but animal abuse is a biggy with me) This coming from someone who lives in a place where such abuse is plastered all over the news, and I've driven 80 miles (round trip) to donate time and supplies for horses I saw on the news. (only went for a day) - I've lovingly brushed/groomed/kissed/hugged 3 that were basically "skeletons with hair on" and were _sooooo hungry for that love! _Happy endings in this past year for them all, so I've found out - healthy, recovered, and placed in good loving forever homes!


----------



## Mayada

I think county jail would be a bit easy on her. I hope she goes to a state correctional facility. She knew she was doing wrong by her horses. I also think there should be some penalty toward PA animal control and humane society for their total lack of doing something about an ongoing situation they knew about. The majority, if not all of these horses would be alive today, if they had done their job when they were called by far more than one or two individuals. They didn't take care of business.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Mayada said:


> I also think there should be some penalty toward PA animal control and humane society for their total lack of doing something about an ongoing situation they knew about. The majority, if not all of these horses would be alive today, if they had done their job when they were called by far more than one or two individuals. They didn't take care of business.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree, Pa's ac is very lacking, i've called and made complaints several times, and nothing happened. I was infuriated. Only local SPCA will come out and do anything. :evil:


----------



## Mayada

It seems to me that all that the humane society does is raise funds and angle for contributions. I believe I read somewhere that around .06% of funds raised are used for the care of animals, and the rest of their several million in revenue is used for "administration," and raising funds, commercials on tv and the like. Monumental scam.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mayada

Small update, my friend, who lived with Tory, talked to the prosecutor about the Bourbon horses. It looks like bourbons cabellero and BA spanish Folly are among the dead. But the prosecutor said he is working toward getting any of Cyndy's horses back to her. Tory was living in a camper, so I guess her mother and probably son were no longer with her. The haflingers seem to have survived, or most of them. He asked my friend so many questions. Me thinks Tory won't see the daylight for many a day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum

One would hope so.


----------



## nvr2many

We can hope.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

sick excuse for a human being. are you sure she is human and not some sort of devil spawn or something.


----------



## Mayada

Well, maybe so. People like her could be the poster child for pro choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mjh07

*yea..*



Elizabeth Bowers said:


> I agree, Pa's ac is very lacking, i've called and made complaints several times, and nothing happened. I was infuriated. Only local SPCA will come out and do anything. :evil:


They are very lacking! This woman has been on the loose torturing horses and not paying her bills like this for at least 15 years in Pennsylvania. Personal family experiences, we won't go into details. Its very frustrating that its just now coming to the point where she has to pay for her cruelty, she should have been dealt with yeeeeeears ago.


----------



## Northernstar

Too bad she's not up here - she would have only gotten away with it for a few months, jailed, horses immediately removed and cared for, then the story all over the local news stations for some time to come. Quite sure it's due to the smaller human population we have, which makes it easier to go after these people....


----------



## WSArabians

*Magistrate gives Roane County control of horses seized in animal cruelty case



*The horses at the center of an animal cruelty case may soon have a new home.
During a civil court hearing Tuesday in Roane County, Judge Ron White gave the county control of the 20 surviving horses seized from a farm near Reedy in late January.
The owner of the horses, Tory Morgan, was scheduled in court to answer the charges leveled against her but case was delayed for a second time.
She's charged with 36 counts of animal cruelty after officers said they found several dead horses on her property and the surviving horses malnourished.
The horses are still being medically evaluated, but the county is looking into plans that would allow people to foster or adopt the animals soon.


----------



## Mayada

When the horses are evaluated and found healthy of anything beyond needing groceries, it strengthens the case. It shows that pure neglect is all that is wrong. A friend has managed to put together pictures with registration numbers and names, and is sending it to the prosecutor. This may help the horses be united with their papers. Its amazing how many people have reached out for the good of these animals. If that doesn't prove that the majority of people have good hearts, I don't know what does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

"People" like her don't deserve to be called human. :evil: :evil:


----------



## WSArabians

I doubt she will be helpful in letting authorities know who the survivors are or in handing over any paperwork, especially because some of these were not hers, but at least they won't be going back to her care. 
I'm still dumb dounded she let MMM die, considering on his page he was her saving grace. I just can't fathom that she didn't even...try.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I hope that the surviving horses get a chance at a good life & that she spends a good long time in jail.The ball was certainly dropped a long time ago. I wonder if the disability keeps going to her while she is in jail? Sounds like she might be "double-dipping" at the tax-payers's expense.


----------



## Mayada

When a person has lost horses in court for abuse or neglect, the AHA suspends that person and allows the papers to be transfered to new ownership thru adoption. It takes a bit of time, but with positive proof, such as submitting of court papers, they will transfer without need of the abusive owners signature. And as for the horses she didn't own, the prosecutor said he has the goal of returning those horses to the rightful owner, and Tory Morgan never had those papers. 
And no, her disability will be suspended while she is in jail. As for. County jail, they end up owing money for room and board to the county. if a person, say was given probation and released. Their probation can go on beyond the ordered time, because one condition of probation is that their fees, fines, and costs be paid before probation is released. The only way a person can have double dipped is if they are found innocent. I don't see Tory Morgan being found innocent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

At least there is some good news for those horses, and she gets to suffer for her cruelty.


----------



## cmarie

Does anyone know if the delay in the hearing is to wait for the evaluations on the horses so they can add or drop some of the charges???


----------



## horsecrazygirl

serves her right. to bad you can't literally use the punishment fits the crime kinds thing here. would have loved to see her starve for a day or two maybe even more.


----------



## WSArabians

cmarie said:


> Does anyone know if the delay in the hearing is to wait for the evaluations on the horses so they can add or drop some of the charges???


Not too sure, but if I hear anything I'll post as soon as I do.
I would hope they wouldn't be dropping anything - adding a few counts, perhaps...


----------



## WSArabians

Ah well, surprise surprise... She wants a delayed hearing to prove she bought food for them. IMO, buying food doesn't mean jack **** if you don't feed them. Just makes you look even more like a f*cking retard. But alas, this is what happens when we can't see past our egos...

***************************************

The horses are now in custody of the county and they are hoping to start placing them in foster homes this weekend. 
http://wchstv.com/ne...123_13248.shtml

A Roane County magistrate on Tuesday gave the county control of the surviving horses in an animal cruelty case. 

Magistrate Ron White gave the county control of the horses during a civil hearing for Tory Morgan, who was charged with animal cruelty after more than a dozen dead horses were found on her Roane County farm last month. 

About 20 horses were found still alive, and a deputy testified Tuesday that 10 of those horses were severely underweight. Officials wanted control of the horses so they could adopt them out. 



A civil hearing began Tuesday for a woman charged with animal cruelty after more than a dozen dead horses were found on her Roane County farm last month. 

Tory Morgan wanted a delayed hearing and told the judge she could not obtain papers showing she bought feed for the animals. 

Lt. Jeff Smith of the Roane County Sheriff's Department testified on Tuesday that little feed was available for the horses and that they could not reach the hay bales that were in the adjacent field. The deputy also testified that 10 of the surviving horses were severely underweight. 

One of the horses was found dead inside the barn near the camper where Morgan lived. 

A prosecutor argued Tuesday that one horse drowned in 6 inches of water and that there was no excuse for that to have happened. 

Meanwhile, the state wants the ability to adopt out horses unless Morgan posts $400 a day for care while the legal case continues. 

Depending on the magistrate's decision, Morgan will have five days to post the bond or officials can begin disposing of the animals.

**********************************************

I'm sorry but... Why insist on making yourself look like an even bigger asshat? Just take the punishment and shut up.


----------



## DimSum




----------



## Celeste

The link didn't work.

She probably has a state appointed lawyer that is trying to postpone things because he can't find any way under the sun to get her off.


----------



## WSArabians

Try this one... Video states she couldn't get documentation to defend herself because she was in jail - never would it occur to one because you're in jail because you already killed 16 horses?!

Dead Horses Update - West Virginia's Eyewitness News


----------



## Celeste

If she bought the feed and let them starve to death, she has got to be more evil than we thought. I would think that the prosecution would have a field day with that.


----------



## cmarie

It says civil case what about the criminal case????


----------



## cmarie

It says civil case what about the criminal case????


----------



## Mayada

The two cases are usually heard on different court dates. They probably have expedited the civil, in order to have control and be able to foster out the horses. Criminal court may be backed up further, and they have to come up with a jury, and give time to the prosecutor and defense to prepare, etc. So it takes longer to get that processed. then too, they determine how long a criminal case may take and clear a couple of days to hear it. That isn't a bad thing, because the prosecutor is gathering more evidence. The trial won't be scheduled until the prosecutor says he is ready. Then the defense may ask for continuances. Due process isn't fast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

I could not be a court appointed defense attorney. I just couldn't defend child killers, rapists, and horse starvers.


----------



## DancingArabian

I may have missed it in the thread, but does anyone know where the Arabians are now? If they're not too far maybe I can bring some feed or something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mayada

I couldn't either, Celeste. As a survivor of violent crime, I could never ever be a defense attorney. I could defend someone I had credible proof was innocent, but never someone I knew or felt was guilty. 
The county in Roane is asking for money rather than feed, so they can buy the necessary feed. They have the horses on strict diets, and changing their feed could be detrimental. If you have time to scroll back thru the messages, the phone number is posted here. They are, as far as I know, still in Roane county WV.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl

Ugh, this entire situation just makes me so upset.
Humans really are the cruelest animals out there. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RockyTrails

GamingGrrl said:


> Ugh, this entire situation just makes me so upset.
> Humans really are the cruelest animals out there. :-(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Yes Humans are!

Just remember we are supposed to include ourselves in that description.
Only difference is we are caring and compassionate Humans so yes we do stand apart from the percentage of cruel so called humans.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

*Shakes head* Some people. Sheesh.


----------



## RockyTrails

This case like all the others are why our equine rescue and Dog and cat rescues are overflowing. I volunteer at an Equine rescue and donate hay and feed to help as do lot's of other caring people.
Thank God the good caring humans still outnumber the evil bad humans.

I have noticed unfortunately on a lot of other forum websites going back to 2007 maybe further back 2007 is the furthest back I have gone so far, that there have been many people bad mouthing Shatomar Arabians as being inferior crossbreeds. Which no doubt would have helped contribute to lack of sales of these poor horses. Sure it was a Backyard breeding outfit, But Fugly and other sites should tone down the derogatory remarks that helped to fuel this loss of horses. All Horse people need to stop being blinded by registration papers. I have owned cross bred horses as well as Registered Quarter Horses and registered Appaloosas that cost up to 8 grand for a couple ropers and I have had cross bred horses that performed just as well in the arenas. Nothing wrong with pure blood. With the horse crisis we now find ourselves in all Breeders whether Professional breeders and Back yard breeders need to end all breeding until the Economy has turned around or the Hay producers start putting out affordable hay country wide. The market for most new horses is dead right now and breeders cannot afford to warehouse new foals.

Tory needs to be punished at the full extent of the law and do some serious time in general prison population and never be allowed to own any kind of animal again as well as confiscation of any property she owns. And Maximum Fines and restitution.


----------



## WSArabians

RockyTrails said:


> I have noticed unfortunately on a lot of other forum websites going back to 2007 maybe further back 2007 is the furthest back I have gone so far, that there have been many people bad mouthing Shatomar Arabians as being inferior crossbreeds. Which no doubt would have helped contribute to lack of sales of these poor horses. .


I disagree.
Aside from the issue with Sonara, who wasn't a purebred - and, ironically, probably one of the best conformationally sound horses she had - I don't think she got slammed for breeding cross-breds.
Colour sells, she got that. The REASON her horses didn't sell is because she had no idea HOW to breed. No one, regardless of the colour, is going to buy a horse with horribly crooked legs. Not only that, but the photo's she posted constantly showed malnourished, wormy horses. That's why she didn't sell anything. 
She had a bad rep, and she took a flak - but it was because of her own poor breeding decisions. And she just kept doing it. That isn't anyone's fault but her own.


----------



## Celeste

Anybody should have better sense than to post pictures of undernourished horses if you want to sell them. If she had limited her website to nice looking animals, people would not have criticized her.

They should not have been undernourished anyway. Then she took that extreme further. If you can't sell last year's foals, why would you breed again anyway?

About color. The best looking color is fat.


----------



## Mayada

I wish there were a like button for some of these comments. Speaking from what I have read on ABN, people had perceptions of Shatormar based on several criteria. First, she was breeding Arabians, that had they been fat, didn't look like Arabians. Cross breeding was not the issue. Half Arabians are being bred at a much higher rate than purebreds. But her Arabians should have looked like Arabians. Most didn't even look like quality grade horses. Even a thin quality animal will show its quality. Second, was the criticism of the fact her horses were thin, ill kept, and by all the junk laying around, in the photographs, potential buyers would be afraid of buying a horse with hidden injuries. Third and final, the horses were extremely overpriced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Nobody is going to pay high prices for poor quality horses.


----------



## Mayada

I accidently hit reply before I meant to. I am a premature replyer. Lol To finish what I was saying. There was also the fact that there was that monumental Sonora scandal. It branded Tory a liar, and if not a liar, an idiot at best. Honestly, I don't think she could tell a good horse from a bad one, never did her research to be able to breed discriminately, and combined that with egotism.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

An old veterinarian that I knew was talking about people that would starve their animals. He was referring to cows, but the same principle applies. He said, "Anybody that will cheat their own cow will cheat you." He has a good point. We are responsible for our livestock's well being. If they are lacking, we have cheated them. It is a form of dishonesty. And evil.


----------



## Mayada

That sounds just like my dad. He was an old rancher. He would be 103 this year if he were alive. He pounded into me that a horseman always takes care of his horse first. If we came in hungry and tired, the horses still were rubbed down and fed before we went in to eat. Ours was a working ranch. We depended on our horses to do a job, and carry us safely each day. We worked hard, and the horses worked hard. His philosophy was that a horse can take good care of itself in its natural environment. But we take them out of that environment, fence them in, and bend them to our will. So they were our responsibility, and God expected us to give them the best care and appreciation. I have carried that through my life. I was blessed to be raised and taught by the best horseman I ever knew. He was hard on me, and I am glad. I wish everyone out here with horses had the training I had. Too many people have horses, and have had no training to have them. If someone isn't willing to educate themselves, and seek out the advice of someone experienced, they should rethink going in. A lot of people bite off more than they can chew.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Mayada said:


> I wish there were a like button for some of these comments. Speaking from what I have read on ABN, people had perceptions of Shatormar based on several criteria. First, she was breeding Arabians, that had they been fat, didn't look like Arabians. Cross breeding was not the issue. Half Arabians are being bred at a much higher rate than purebreds. But her Arabians should have looked like Arabians. Most didn't even look like quality grade horses. Even a thin quality animal will show its quality. Second, was the criticism of the fact her horses were thin, ill kept, and by all the junk laying around, in the photographs, potential buyers would be afraid of buying a horse with hidden injuries. Third and final, the horses were extremely overpriced.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly.
When you breed for colour, this is what happens. I love my sabinos but I would never sacrifice the conformation/pedigree to get it. 
There's a reason that Elements Arabians (although the business ethics may have been iffy and pedigree mediocre - the horses were well kept and cared for) and Chase N It Farms were selling their sabinos overseas and Shatomar could barely sell any. 
And there's no way I would pay $3000 for a filly that had a long back, over at the knee, crooked legs just because she's...splash - let alone even think of paying $35,000. I do think she had a few that, were they painted solid, would not have been painted with the same brush so to speak (Moonlight Money Maker was actually a nice individual himself, in my opinion, but he was bred to horrible mares which killed him as a sire). Triple Libra and Chocolate Snowflake were not bad - of course, neither of these were horses that she produced herself.
I don't think she understood the whole concept of responsible breeding, but go wrapped up in the "selling my painted ponies overseas for big money and get rich" scheme that she failed to see what was sitting right in front of her, and the only ones that suffered were the horses - hopefully. I wonder about her child. 
It's all just horribly, unneedlessly, sad. 

(PS - There is a like button - it's just to the right... Over here, --> somewhere...LOL)


----------



## NBEventer

WSArabians said:


> =
> (PS - There is a like button - it's just to the right... Over here, --> somewhere...LOL)


She's on mobile.. no like button for mobile lol


----------



## Mayada

I never saw Moneymaker in person. But I did study a lot of shots of him when I was preparing to draw him. I saw a lot of flaws in him. I wouldn't have bred to him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mayada

This site is a bit hard to use on mobile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

NBEventer said:


> She's on mobile.. no like button for mobile lol


Huh.
I was gonna say, I have it on my Mobile! But, I view it as "Full Site" because I can't stand HF in the Mobile version.


----------



## WSArabians

Mayada said:


> This site is a bit hard to use on mobile.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly. LOL
Switch it to Full Site. WAY better.


----------



## Mayada

Ok, thanks. Trying the full site. Seems to be working.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Mayada said:


> * He pounded into me that a horseman always takes care of his horse first.*_ If we came in hungry and tired, the horses still were rubbed down and fed before we went in to eat._ We depended on our horses to do a job, and carry us safely each day. We worked hard, and the horses worked hard. His philosophy was that a horse can take good care of itself in its natural environment.* But we take them out of that environment, fence them in, and bend them to our will. So they were our responsibility, and God expected us to give them the best care and appreciation.** I have carried that through my life. He was hard on me, and I am glad. I wish everyone out here with horses had the training I had. Too many people have horses, and have had no training to have them. If someone isn't willing to educate themselves, and seek out the advice of someone experienced, they should rethink going in. A lot of people bite off more than they can chew.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My grandfather and mother are the same way (me too of course). I truly hate to see horses end up in situation because of things like this. Honestly i couldn't have said it better myself. 
I hope those horses get a chance at a better life. And she doesn't get to see the light of day for a very long time. I hope and pray there is a happy ending to this horrible nightmare for these horses. :-(


----------



## Mayada

I really can't bear to think of the suffering they endured, and the painful death of the ones that didn't make it. A few years ago, my best friend and I each bought an andalusian from an egotistical person, whoms evil knew no bounds. At the time we bought them, they were ribby, but not completely emaciated. Well apparently the one my best friend got had been, and since they came from the same place, my girl probably was too, but I got lucky. Two weeks after we got them, my friends mare came down with severe colic. She was taken to the veternarian college and they did surgery. She had 50 lbs (you read that right) of gravel in her stomach. The veterinarian said that only a horse that had starved to the point of near death, would be in such pain that they would eat rocks to try to calm the pain in their stomachs. The good news is, the mare survived and went on to be healthy. This was just the beginning of discoverin how evil her former owner was. She spent her money on shopping sprees and narcotics, rather than horse feed, all the while putting on a very good show to the public. I am happy to say, her evil became public, and her horses went into other hands. I still have my chunky monkey andy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

This filly could POTENTIALLY be STM Celestial Snow - which would make her a five year old.










Malnourished horses seized from farm  - News - The Charleston Gazette - West Virginia News and Sports -

PENCER, W.Va. -- Twenty horses, many of them showing apparent signs of malnutrition, spent Monday munching on hay and grain in a barn on the outskirts of Spencer, after they were removed from a Roane County farm where 22 other horses were found dead or unaccounted for on Friday.

After receiving calls about dead and emaciated horses on a farm near Reedy, Roane County law enforcement officials obtained a search warrant for the property on Friday. Once on the scene, they found the carcasses of 14 horses and learned that six other horses had died earlier, according to Roane County Prosecuting Attorney Josh Downey.

"A total of 22 horses were dead or not accounted for," Downey said.

Based on the condition of the surviving horses and the understanding that the animals had been brought to West Virginia from Pennsylvania last summer without appropriate vaccinations and health certificates, the surviving horses were removed from the farm on Saturday.

Sheriff's deputies, State Police, humane officers and state Department of Agriculture personnel rounded up the horses from the 75-acre farm Saturday morning, loaded them in trailers, and brought them to the Spencer-area barn. The animals were placed under quarantine until the results of blood tests verify they are disease-free. Lab results are expected sometime this week.

Deputies who have been feeding the animals say the horses have been consuming 10 bales of hay and 50 pounds of grain a day.

"Since we don't usually have to feed and water our evidence, we welcome donations of hay or grain from the public," Downey said. Those wishing to donate feed, fodder or the funds needed to pay for them, are asked to contact the Roane County Animal Shelter at 304-927-2555 or the Roane County Sheriff's Department at 304-927-3410.

Downey said that as of Monday, no charges had been filed against the woman who owns the horses, but he said "that's likely to change."

The quarantined horses -- two stallions, a 5-month-old colt and the rest mares -- included Arabians, Paints and other breeds.


----------



## texasgal

Good Lord .. she looks like a very poor Hereford cow ... *sad*


----------



## Celeste

Oh Lord.......


----------



## texasgal

I think that IS her .... pretty distinct markings ... wow.


----------



## NBEventer

Oh wow that poor baby :-( She looks so sweet and she is so sad. I want her. She can come live with me and have all the food love and care she needs and deserves.


----------



## Celeste

I am thinking that somebody took her website down? I can't open it. Anybody got a link so that we can see what she was supposed to look like and compare notes? It could also be her baby with mom's exact markings.

Kind of ironic. I just found an ad for stud fees to Moonlight Money Maker. She was demanding a $1,000 stud fee. He doesn't look very Arabian to me no matter how much I try to use my imagination. Maybe its just because of his bald face. He does look like a reasonably nice horse though.

Arabian Horse for Stud in Sharon, Pennsylvania


----------



## texasgal

I found her on a wiki link ... Google her name in quotes .. then look for the wikj link (I'd post it, but I'm on my moble)


----------



## texasgal

Arabian - Wikihorses

oh, I figgered it out..lol


----------



## nvr2many

Oh poor baby, from this, to that? Crying now!


----------



## gogaited

I hope that witch is getting it good and hard in jail. :evil:


----------



## Mayada

I wish they would simply forget to feed her. Maybe put food outside the door each day where she can see it, but out of reach. I spent four days without food in the hospital once. By the fourth day, everything on tv was about food. I think a month of that would serve her right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mayada

Then send her to prison for a long time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mayada

Sad thing is, we the taxpayers are buying food for her. And she gets to eat it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lesli

She had access to the internet, or someone who could do so on her behalf, as recently as Thursday (February 7). I know this because out of the blue I received a notice that Shatormar Arabians had made me the owner of an egroup for purebred pinto Arabians. I have no idea why this was done, as I do not know Tory personally. I am a horse color researcher, and have spoken to her in the past both about her stallion Money Maker, and then later about Sonora. I am not sure why anyone would have bothered to update the group, since it was just another dead egroups forum that had not been used in years. As far as I can tell, there is not even any valuable archived information there; it seems to have never been used for anything but Shatormar's own advertising.

I have been following this topic here, and a few other forums where this has been discussed. I am curious about statements that she killed Money Maker. Because the primary focus of my own research has been the splash pattern, I have followed him and his family for some time. Is there a reason why he is believed to have been killed? Was he ever listed as deceased on her website? I would love to get some solid information on this, if in fact there is any.


----------



## Celeste

He doesn't seem to be among the living is why we think he is dead. I hope we are wrong.


----------



## Mayada

Someone has to be accessing her groups and such. I received an email that she had left my group. It wasn't my group, though I had been a moderator on it years ago. I thought that was changed, but I hadn't checked it in years, either. I know the original owner made me a mod, and then she turned it over to someone else. But the email said that Shatormar had left the group, not that they had been removed. I imagine its her mother doing that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

Her website has been pulled down? Where do we have a list of the living horses?


----------



## Northernstar

There has to be a special place in hell reserved for this woman, and all of her kind.


----------



## Mayada

I feel pretty sure, she won't need a jacket where she is going.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

NBEventer said:


> Her website has been pulled down? Where do we have a list of the living horses?


I can't open her website any more. I think it was WSArabians that looked at pictures of the remaining horses and Moneymaker was not among them. I guess it is possible that Tory saw the proverbial feces about to hit the fan and hid him away somewhere with someone. One can hope.


----------



## NBEventer

Celeste said:


> I can't open her website any more. I think it was WSArabians that looked at pictures of the remaining horses and Moneymaker was not among them. I guess it is possible that Tory saw the proverbial feces about to hit the fan and hid him away somewhere with someone. One can hope.


I still can't wrap my head around this. It is so disgusting. I hope MM is hidden away being fed and loved and will never go back in her possession.


----------



## Celeste

NBEventer said:


> I still can't wrap my head around this. It is so disgusting. I hope MM is hidden away being fed and loved and will never go back in her possession.


So many people would have gladly taken those horses. Why would she do this?


----------



## gogaited

Celeste said:


> So many people would have gladly taken those horses. Why would she do this?


Insane, control freak (W)itch. And very infantile.


----------



## pm16159

*Sonora Pics*

I just posted several current photos of Sonora!


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ You may want to check your dates. You have 2013 on a lot of them. And please tell me how you were given a horse from this crazy horrible woman. Good thing she didn't still have it.

OOPS, I see your first post. Sorry!


----------



## Celeste

pm16159 said:


> I just posted several current photos of Sonora!


Where?


----------



## WSArabians

There is no real list of the survivors - me and a few other's from a different Arabian site have been doing still from the videos and doing our best to compare them to horses that were on the site. 
The reason that Moonlight Monkey Maker is suspected dead is because two weeks prior to this whole incident, he - among other others - were suddenly taken off the website. The only two stallions that were left up were Keyniption, and STM September Rain. While I can't be sure I've seen September Rain, it does look like Keyniption has survived, which LEADS me to think that those two stallions - it was reported that two stallions, one five month old colt, and the rest were mares - are the two stallions that have not died. 

The only way to know for sure who the survivors are is if Tory works with the sheriffs to identify the horses, but seeing as how she is fighting the charges, I doubt that will happen. 

Somebody is obviously cleaning up the internet after her (I suspect her mother, but that's me) because the website is now down along with all the group activity, probably in an attempt to save as much face as she can, not that she had much to begin with. 

A few people have saved photo's from her website of the horses in case of this predicted move - If and when the resucers decide to adopt out or put the horses through auction and Tory is unwilling, we can give it a better shot of identifying horses if AHA is willing to sign over any paperwork. 
As long as they end up in good homes, though, that's all that matters.


----------



## Celeste

WSArabians, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Mayada

A friend of mine found she had a lot of pics on datasource. She has taken them and copies of who they are and printed and sent them to the prosecutor, I believe, to try to help identify the survivors. She also was able to get pics of the Bourbon horses also. 
There aren't only the Arabians to think about. Realize that most of the haflingers survived. They were larger bodied to begin with, so they outlasted the Arabians. So most or all of the dead were Arabians.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

The filly....If....I can't believe it.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

WOW! That poor filly, just omg. I'm hanging onto this thread, because it's almost like a book, a really scary/sad book, you want to stop reading, but you can't you have to know how it ends. I feel so bad for those horses. I was brought to tears over the pics of the filly/mare. 
I hope you WSArabians, and your fellow Arabian breeders can help identify the horses, and hopefully get their lives straightened out. All i can say is just wow...


----------



## pm16159

Celeste said:


> Where?


Click on my id, pm16159, and there are pictures of the horses on the right side of the page.


----------



## Celeste

pm16159 said:


> Click on my id, pm16159, and there are pictures of the horses on the right side of the page.


You say in your profile that Tory gave you Lucky. I will say that his name is appropriate. Can you even begin to fathom why she did not give away some of her other horses when her luck turned down? 

She could have free leased them to people that wanted to get a foal. She could have not bred. 

I still suspect that she has stashed some of the horses, including Moneymaker, away somewhere. I have had the unfortunate privilege of checking behind animal hoarders that were being investigated by the state, and they tend to have animals that come up missing. One bird hoarder that I know moved hundreds of birds across the state line to Florida to avoid having them taken away.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Honestly, i hope she did end some of the horses suffering. It seems Money Maker was her "pride and joy" out of the bunch. If she stashed him somewhere, and hes starving to death, she should have just shot him.

Despicable horrible vile woman!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mayada

The investigators need to be going back to check in PA to see if there are some horses left behind. It appears her mother was not with her in WV, so likely some of the horses may have been left behind. I wonder just how many she did have, because 36 have been accounted for. There is some discrepency as to whether she shot the six,or whether law enforcement did it. The prosecutor said six had to be shot. He didn't say who did the shooting. Yet, one news report said Tory admitted to shooting them. The truth sometimes gets muddled by the media.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pm16159

Celeste said:


> You say in your profile that Tory gave you Lucky. I will say that his name is appropriate. Can you even begin to fathom why she did not give away some of her other horses when her luck turned down?
> 
> She could have free leased them to people that wanted to get a foal. She could have not bred.
> 
> I still suspect that she has stashed some of the horses, including Moneymaker, away somewhere. I have had the unfortunate privilege of checking behind animal hoarders that were being investigated by the state, and they tend to have animals that come up missing. One bird hoarder that I know moved hundreds of birds across the state line to Florida to avoid having them taken away.


I still have no idea why we got horses when no one else did. On the day that we picked up the 3 horses, a friend of ours went with us with the hopes of getting a thin horse, but Tory and her mother turned her down, saying that they were breeders and they sold horses, they didn't give them away!! 

As to her stashing horses, we don't think that is possible. We live only two miles from where they were in PA and watched as she moved them to WV. There was a group of people keeping watch on them. 

BTW - We got a Bill of Sale this week from Tory's mother on Sonora and her foal! Yippee!! We don't have to worry if they were going to try to get them back.


----------



## Mayada

Well, we know none were left behind then. I am thrilled you got the paperwork on the horses you have. I can just hear the snotty voices in my head saying they sold horses not gave them away. Ugh! They should have said they starved horses to death, not gave them away. That would have been more accurate. It is one thing when someone is in trouble for need of feed and can't give horses away. That has happened around here a lot with the drought. People begging someone to take their horses, and no one who could take them. But to have the opportunity right there to at least give one a home, and rejecting it, when she obviously didn't have the means to care for it....
She easily could have said here on this site, or on ABN, that she was in dire straights, could someone please take some off of her, and I think there would have been volunteers. 
And yet, I do know a person who had horses growing thin, and asked for help, and placed a mare for a low price, then was maligned by that person (who in fact didn't ever pay for the horse, which would have allowed this person to buy feed for the others), all over the internet for the fact the mare was thin. That kind of activity stops other people from asking for help, for fear of the judgement. Because most people don't realize they are in trouble until the horses start getting thin. When money stops coming in, and no feed can be bought, horses can strip pounds off very quickly. This lady ended up taking several well bred horses to the auction, for lack of a solution. But she didn't have any die. She did the best she could, and withstood the comments at the auction for the good of her horses. I, myself gave two older mares away to good homes when I found out I had cancer, but getting the cancer gave me fair warning I would soon run into trouble if I didn't. I was able to sell everything else, down to a number I knew we could continue to take care of and keep in health. A sudden loss of a job, and believing a person will be able to get another job, can put a person in a bad situation quickly. Not the same as having 40 some horses and your only income being disability. I can only conclude Tory was purely a hoarder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spring Harvest Moon

Hi I have
a very healthy happy & fat MMM son who is a beautiful Splash registered Half arabian Sabino THANKfully I was Lucky & got him before she apparently lost her mind completely. I also lived with her for a few months & could answer a lot of questions for a lot of people & I am the friend Mayada has mentioned. My computer has been down or I would have posted sooner.She also was not just a horse hoarder but animals in general she had 8 sugar Gliders which are illegal in the state of PA * dogs in crates in the house a bunny & a turtle & 23 cats so a question would be what happened to them??? IS her mother & son still in PA WITh these animals??? Yes I did report them Several times after I LEFT because her son started hitting me it was a very crazy situation to say the least.I also would like to add that JMO BUT I THINK her mother & SON should both also be held accoutable because they knew & saw what was going on.I also know about her so called disability I personally never believed she had Fibro-Myalgia but at this point I think we all know shes a liar she also is a thief & I know for a fact she paid $6Grand for SONORA & $5 grand for MMM so what happened to her friend Joe Q. who sold her MMM & gave her several other horses including magic dancer & SEVERAL OTHER mares??I also know she was leasing horses from more than one person. I Myself am trly disabled & it always bugged me she was on disability when I would see her go to the farm which was over 20 miles from her house & use a Commercial D.R.Mower & clean Stalls that hadnt been cleaned in over a month & move round bales of hay & 100 pound bags of oats yes I will answer questions & could & would identify some of the horses but none of the younger ones I was only there for a few months, several years ago. I was on her website about 2 weeks ago & now it is down.I do have a picture of 1 of her leased stallions & one of her Mares. This whole situation majes me beyond sick there are no words & after I did move I turned her in to the point she had a cease and desist order on me.SO I To blame the PA So called humane society & I also talked to the police.THERe is so much I could say so much more but am rather numb & shocked after finally being able to see all the posts. Joey:-x:-(


----------



## Celeste

Somebody needs to check on the mother and son and see what all they are hoarding. I had some neighbors that were hoarders. Their house was full of dog feces. The humans died of respiratory issues that were started from chronically breathing ammonia. Some old woman with tons of cats in the house may be in the same situation.


----------



## Mayada

Hi SHM, I am so glad you could come and speak up. I had forgotten about you mentioning all the other animals. I was thinking about the fact that her mom should have been held accountable too. It sounds like she was just as bad, and a huge enabler for her daughter. If the authorities check her mothers home, they may find a bunch of dead smaller animals. Doesn't it just make you want to call the people up in PA and say, "I told you so?" I am also processing the fact that Tory did all this work, and yet drew a govt check. I disagree that a person with a true disability can't ride a little. It is physical therapy for some. But lift a hundred lbs? Sheesh, my body couldn't do that when I was still working full time. I have had fibromyalgia for years, and worked full time until the last few years. I am disabled now, with the bone cancer added to my problems, but I still don't draw a govt check. I am determined to earn my own living again if I have to do it via a computer in my bed. I make a little with my artwork, but if I didn't have a wonderful husband doing the majority of supporting our family, I suppose I would have to get disability, at this point. But I would not have a big herd of horses. Or even the little group I have now. Was she also getting food stamps and other govt aid? Let me guess, were the horses registered under Shatormar, so she could pretend she didn't own anything? Maybe she should also have been turned in for fraud. I get really angry about deadbeats who are really able bodied but suck their living out of the tax dollars of working people. I saw a lot of people come thru the store I managed full time, who were healthier than I was, but they were drawing disability and food stamps. Many I knew were working under the table. My husbands nephew is an example. He was drawing disability for a "bad back," yet was working roofing houses and cutting logs. I turned him in for ss fraud, but I don't know if anything was ever done. Meanwhile, my 71 yr old husband still works full time and pays taxes. It makes me frothing at the mouth angry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pm16159

We just returned from a birthday party for our 4 year-old granddaughter. There, we met a young woman whose grandparents own the farm where Tory's horses lived in PA. She said that she begged Tory for a horse for years, but was told that the horses were for sale only. She ended up buying a horse from an Amish man and, IMO, got ripped off. but that's another story! She called the Humane Society numerous times about the condition of Tory's horses. She was so excited to hear that we had saved three of them! She was also excited that we invited her to our farm to visit Sonora, who she had watched for several years, and the others!!


----------



## WSArabians

Spring Harvest Moon said:


> Hi I have
> a very healthy happy & fat MMM son who is a beautiful Splash registered Half arabian Sabino THANKfully I was Lucky & got him before she apparently lost her mind completely. I also lived with her for a few months & could answer a lot of questions for a lot of people & I am the friend Mayada has mentioned. My computer has been down or I would have posted sooner.She also was not just a horse hoarder but animals in general she had 8 sugar Gliders which are illegal in the state of PA * dogs in crates in the house a bunny & a turtle & 23 cats so a question would be what happened to them??? IS her mother & son still in PA WITh these animals??? Yes I did report them Several times after I LEFT because her son started hitting me it was a very crazy situation to say the least.I also would like to add that JMO BUT I THINK her mother & SON should both also be held accoutable because they knew & saw what was going on.I also know about her so called disability I personally never believed she had Fibro-Myalgia but at this point I think we all know shes a liar she also is a thief & I know for a fact she paid $6Grand for SONORA & $5 grand for MMM so what happened to her friend Joe Q. who sold her MMM & gave her several other horses including magic dancer & SEVERAL OTHER mares??I also know she was leasing horses from more than one person. I Myself am trly disabled & it always bugged me she was on disability when I would see her go to the farm which was over 20 miles from her house & use a Commercial D.R.Mower & clean Stalls that hadnt been cleaned in over a month & move round bales of hay & 100 pound bags of oats yes I will answer questions & could & would identify some of the horses but none of the younger ones I was only there for a few months, several years ago. I was on her website about 2 weeks ago & now it is down.I do have a picture of 1 of her leased stallions & one of her Mares. This whole situation majes me beyond sick there are no words & after I did move I turned her in to the point she had a cease and desist order on me.SO I To blame the PA So called humane society & I also talked to the police.THERe is so much I could say so much more but am rather numb & shocked after finally being able to see all the posts. Joey:-x:-(


Hi Joey,

So glad to hear from someone who has gotten a foal from this program! I had thought people would be coming out and speaking up, but it appears either everyone is keeping quiet or she didn't sell as hardly at all, which begs the questions of what happened to the 15-20 foals she was producing her year. 
What a horrible shame, that the PA authorities stood by and did nothing.  
I would love to see pictures of your guy if it's possible.  

If you hear of any other's as well... We're just trying to figure out which ones are still alive so we can scratch their identities off the possible list of survivors that's being handed over to the WV sheriffs.


----------



## WSArabians

pm16159 said:


> We just returned from a birthday party for our 4 year-old granddaughter. There, we met a young woman whose grandparents own the farm where Tory's horses lived in PA. She said that she begged Tory for a horse for years, but was told that the horses were for sale only. She ended up buying a horse from an Amish man and, IMO, got ripped off. but that's another story! She called the Humane Society numerous times about the condition of Tory's horses. She was so excited to hear that we had saved three of them! She was also excited that we invited her to our farm to visit Sonora, who she had watched for several years, and the others!!


So there shouldn't be any left in PA, but they do have 11 or 12 acres of property owned in NY... Makes me wonder if perhaps some are there...


----------



## WSArabians

So far, this is a list of the horses that she’s advertised on her site or elsewhere…

STM September Rain - stallion, unknown
STM Mocha - stallion, unknown
Moonlight Money Maker - stallion, unknown
Dashantic - stallion, unknown
Bourbon Caballero - stallion, unknown
Dunrovin Chase - gelded 2012, unknown
Ozymandias - possible survivor
Chocolate Snowflake - unknown
MMM Paid the Piper - possible survivor
STM Eureka - possible survivor
Amyr Tiffany - unknown
BEMA Pearl - unknown
Moonlight Prophecy - possible survivor
STM Celestial Snow - possible survivor
Triple Libra - possible survivor
BA Spanish Folly – client owned, unknown
BA Crimson Glory – client owned, unknown
BA Scarlett Kiss – client owned, unknown
Bourbons Flaminco –client owned, unknown
Bourbons Caprice – client owned, unknown
Magics Summer Breeze - possible survivor
Backstreet Voodoo - possible survivor
Bayling - possible survivor
Spotted Sunshine - unknown
DA Bask Belle - unknown
Street Sparkles - unknown
LA Love Streak - unknown
STM Dante - 2009 foal, unknown
STM Chasin the Moon - possible survivor
Dreamscapes Darlinda - client owned, unknown
Dunrovin Freya - Haflinger mare, possible survivor
STM Marissa - 2009 foal, unknown
STM Pipers Indy - 2009 foal, unknown
STM Blue Valkyrie - 2010 foal, unknown
STM Tiempo - 2010 foal, unknown
STM Ruby Blue - 2010 foal, unknown
STM Blue Velvet - 2010 foal, unknown
bay sabino filly - 2010 foal, unknown
STM Tristan - 2011 foal, unknown
STM Avery - 2011 foal, unknown
STM Peleh - 2011 foal, unknown
STM Blue Sirocco - 2012 foal, unknown
STM Tallyana - possible survivor
STM Silver Flash - 2012 foal, unknown
STM Harper - 2012 foal, unknown
STM Dash O'Spice - 2012 foal, unknown
STM Indigo Blue - 2012 foal, unknown 
STM Bayley - unknown
STM Independence – Unknown
STM Sable Star - Unknown

It's entirely possible that some were missed.

According to DS, Shatormar Arabians is shown as the breeder on only 6 foals and the Money Maker stallion only the sire of 10 foals.
So obviously most of these horses were never registered. 
For those that didn't want to count, that's 53 horses. Only 20 survived. 
But only 16 were found dead... So that leaves 17 horses...Where?


----------



## Celeste

I highly suspect she has some stashed away with somebody somewhere. I just hope that they are being fed.


----------



## WSArabians

Celeste said:


> I highly suspect she has some stashed away with somebody somewhere. I just hope that they are being fed.


I think the odds are not in that favour.
I am beginning to wonder, though, if "sold" on her webpage actually means "dead". But how many sob stories can you tell?


----------



## Celeste

You are probably right. I hope you are wrong.

I don't think that people like Tory would want me to sit on their jury.


----------



## WSArabians

So... Here's anoter update:



> A Roane magistrate has awarded the county custody of 20 horses removed from a Reedy farm after a hearing in magistrate court.
> Horse owner Tory Morgan, 41, remains in jail on 36 misdemeanor charges of animal cruelty.
> The charges claim she failed to care for horses she brought from Pennsylvania when she moved to a farm on Seaman Fork in August.
> Sixteen of the 42 horses were dead when members of the Roane Sheriff’s Dept. visited the farm last month, the charges allege.
> Another six horses were not found. Police said Morgan claimed the six were discovered shot in October, although she never reported the incident.
> On Tuesday, Magistrate Ron White heard from a deputy who visited the farm Jan. 18 and found dead and malnourished horses.
> Lt. Jeff Smith of the Roane Sheriff’s Dept. testified that several of the horses that were alive had protruding ribs and hip bones.
> “It appeared the skin was just hanging on them,” he said.
> Smith said most of the dead horses were within 40-50 yards of the camper where Morgan lived. “They were laying around all over the place,” according to Smith, who said one of the carcasses was inside the shed where the camper was located.
> The next day more officers returned with a search warrant and removed the 20 horses that were still alive from the farm.
> According to information presented at the hearing, **** Mullen, who sold the 75-acre farm to Morgan, buried the dead animals after the others were removed.
> Smith said the day he visited the farm he saw only eight round bales of hay, all in a pasture the horses could not reach. He saw only a small amount of grain on the farm and three or four empty grain bags.
> He said Morgan showed him the area where she fed the horses, but he saw no evidence of hay or grain.
> The state veterinarian and two state animal inspectors visited the farm with the deputies.
> Morgan’s court-appointed attorney, David Moore of Ripley, pointed out the vet had rated the horses’ condition on a scale of 1-9.
> He said one rated as high as 8, which he said was considered “fat,” while others were rated as low as 1 on the scale.
> “These animals ran the gamut from one to eight,” Moore said.
> Moore said there was no evidence of negligence.
> “I don’t think the state has met their burden of proof,” he told White.
> Prosecutor Josh Downey disagreed. “We have 16 dead horses,” he said.
> Downey asked that Morgan post bond of $20 per horse – $400 a day – to care for the animals until custody is determined.
> He said Morgan had five days to respond to the notice of seizure and request a hearing, but her response was not filed until the sixth day.
> Morgan said she could not answer because she was in jail.
> About a week after officers visited her farm, she said she was asked to come to the sheriff’s office after she left work at an insurance office in Parkersburg.
> “I thought I was going there to clear things up,” she told White. “Instead I was arrested and I’ve been in jail ever since.”
> She asked that the hearing on custody of the horses be continued, but White denied the request.
> Morgan also was in court last Thursday to ask that her bond be reduced. White denied that request as well. Downey opposed lowering the bond, saying Morgan had no significant ties to the area.
> On Tuesday, Morgan said being in jail was hurting her ability to defend herself on the charges.
> She said she had receipts for horse feed and other evidence she wanted to present, but she could not get it from her home because she was incarcerated.
> “I have no family down here. I know nobody,” she said, asking White to continue the hearing.
> She said the only person she knew in this area could not read, so he could not go to her home and retrieve the documents she needed.
> Arguing against a continuance, Downey said Morgan’s mother had come down from Pennsylvania to pick up some small pets from her home following her arrest, which did not come until about a week after officers first visited her farm.
> “This was no surprise,” Downey said, adding, “There is some urgency to moving these proceedings along.”
> Downey said several donations of grain, hay and money have been received to care for the horses, but the county must pay a deputy for two to four hours of overtime a day to care for the animals.
> He said after Tuesday’s hearing, the county would try to find temporary homes for the horses. Morgan could still appeal the magistrate’s ruling to circuit court.
> Facing up to 18 years in jail and $72,000 in fines if convicted on all the charges, Morgan has asked for a jury trial. Downey said a date had not been set, but it would likely be in April.
> White’s ruling did not address the condition of the horses, only that Morgan was late in filing a response. It also did not address the prosecutor’s request that Morgan post bond to care for the animals, so Downey said the county would have to bear the cost, at least until a ruling is made.



David Moore... Not enough proof??
Jesus, what does he want, the whole bloody lot of them to be dead?
I surely hope that her jury has a lot more common sense that that f&&&ing idiot.


----------



## Celeste

Defense attorneys are paid to defend rapist, murderers, child molesters, and animal abusers. You can't put too much stock in what they say.


----------



## WSArabians

Celeste said:


> Defense attorneys are paid to defend rapist, murderers, child molesters, and animal abusers. You can't put too much stock in what they say.


Right you are. 
What a horrid job.


----------



## Mayada

It takes a certain type of human scum to be a defense attorney. This is what caught my eye. She had a horse dragged to death in PA, foals mysteriously died left and right, one "murdered." Then she moves to another state, and someone mysteriously shoots six of her horses. Wow, is someone is following her across state lines to murder her horses? Said facetiously What a load of garbage. She isn't just an animal abuser, but she obviously is a notorious liar as well. She apparently remarkably recovered from her permanent disability and got a job at an insurance company. I don't know, but if I were on the jury, I would not find her to be credible in any way. If she said the sky is up, I would look to see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Mayada said:


> It takes a certain type of human scum to be a defense attorney. This is what caught my eye. She had a horse dragged to death in PA, foals mysteriously died left and right, one "murdered." Then she moves to another state, and someone mysteriously shoots six of her horses. Wow, is someone is following her across state lines to murder her horses? Said facetiously What a load of garbage. She isn't just an animal abuser, but she obviously is a notorious liar as well. She apparently remarkably recovered from her permanent disability and got a job at an insurance company. I don't know, but if I were on the jury, I would not find her to be credible in any way. If she said the sky is up, I would look to see.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Three horses were actually "murdered". That gelding and two mares, I believe. One filly was stolen. Just no credibility at all. 
I can guarantee you, if I had come home to find six of my horses shot to death, I'd be on the phone to ever **** police department around. What sort of owner would just shrug that off? C'mon...


----------



## Mayada

No kidding. I would be going ape sh**, calling the law, posting rewards for apprehension, etc. I have lost track, or never knew of some of her big stories. Just the ones I knew of make me say holy cow. And there is yet more. This is a very sick individual. If they don't put her in prison for a very long time, they need to put her in a mental institution for a very long time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

It's doubtful that she will do 18 years in jail, these are misdemeanor charges, I don't know about the laws were she is but here misdemeanor is county jail time not prison time. If the judge ran the terms consecutively that would be 18 yrs, 6 months for each charge. That's not likely. I can see the judge maybe giving her a year in jail and a big fine. She could still be found guilty on all charges but the sentence will mostly likely be run concurrently not consecutively.


----------



## Mayada

A high enough class misdemeanor carries prison sentences here. Not paying child support, for instance, is not a felony count in my state, but it sure can put a man in the state pen if he gets far enough behind. So depending on the class of misdemeanor, it could. I still think she should get a felony for the leased horses she refused to return, or pay for. They used to hang horse thieves. But I bet they consider that a civil matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Sometimes I would love a little old time cowboy justice!


----------



## pm16159

*New newspaper article.*

There is a new article concerning Tory Morgan from the Sharon, PA, Herald.

Woman faces cruelty charges » Local News » The Herald, Sharon, Pa.


----------



## Mayada

I think they must have been sending out "investigators" from the city in have no knowledge of horses, and couldn't tell a healthy horse from a skinny one. Or their guidelines are very lenient. Anyone could look at her website and see smore than three underweight horses. Apparently she doesn't know a healthy horse from an emaciated horse herself. And I understand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mayada

Ok, that sent before I was ready, and I don't remember the rest of my comment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

Glad that they can raise the charges to felonies in VA, and I hope they do in this case.


----------



## Celeste

She may or may not get much time, but if the judge did not consider what she did to be a serious crime against society, she would be out on bale right now. I think that she will do some serious time.


----------



## Mayada

I think he believes she is a flight risk. And honestly, I think she probably is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Celeste said:


> She may or may not get much time, but if the judge did not consider what she did to be a serious crime against society, she would be out on bale right now. I think that she will do some serious time.


The reason the Judge is holding is her because he said that she had no ties to the community (ie - she would run) and she admitted herself that she only knew one person so that gives him grounds right there.
As for jail time, I won't hold my breath for a lot. Even in worse cases, such as 101 Arabians, the guy didn't get just jail time. $72,000 fine, but what's that when you can afford to import horse from Poland? 
They always seem to just get a slap on the wrist.


----------



## WSArabians

pm16159 said:


> There is a new article concerning Tory Morgan from the Sharon, PA, Herald.
> 
> Woman faces cruelty charges » Local News » The Herald, Sharon, Pa.


This says it all....



> News of Morgan’s alleged neglect of horses in West Virginia “broke my heart,” Rakoci said.
> 
> That case could have been prevented if the Humane Society had taken action against Morgan, Rakoci said.


----------



## tim62988

Mayada said:


> A high enough class misdemeanor carries prison sentences here. Not paying child support, for instance, is not a felony count in my state, but it sure can put a man in the state pen if he gets far enough behind. So depending on the class of misdemeanor, it could. I still think she should get a felony for the leased horses she refused to return, or pay for. They used to hang horse thieves. But I bet they consider that a civil matter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
the problem with sending someone to jail is now they cost you and I money!


put them in jail by night and on a chain gang durring the day for these non deadly folks (would also say those collecting unemployment, welfare, ect...) but these people NEED to be made accountable by working for what you and I will provide them durring their stay at a correctional facility.


the individual that was just letting horses starve: never allowed to own a pet again, and make them pick up garbage along the road at $4.00/hour to cover their fines, make them go work for a farmer (dairy farmers are always looking for dependable work and if you can pick them up at 4am at the county jail and drop them back off at 6pm there is no excuse for them being late)


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Ugh! So there are 17 horses missing. No one knows where they are and she might be able to get back to them?


----------



## Celeste

horsecrazygirl said:


> Ugh! So there are 17 horses missing. No one knows where they are and she might be able to get back to them?


We had a parrot breeder that lost a bunch of her birds to the state since she neglected them. Before the state picked them up, she transported the most valuable ones to Florida in the middle of the night. She denied doing it to the law, but she told me she did it. She later moved to Alabama and got her birds back. She is no doubt neglecting them again.


----------



## Mayada

I so agree that people in correctional facilities should be working to pay for their board, and to pay their fines and in the case of there being victims, to pay restitution. In this case, she needs to work to pay for all the feed these horses have eaten since they were seized and right up until someone adopts them. Maybe beyond. 
As for rapists and murderers, I am not soft hearted. I think they deserve death, period. 2 appeals allowed to prove innocence then the shot. It shouldn't cost hundreds of thousands of dollars either. I had a horse put down for $100. They could do the deed and send them to the crematorium for $1500. It is ridiculous how much money is wasted that belongs to the taxpayers that work and live productive lives. I think Tory should be put to work. She was drawing money off the government and feeding herself with the taxpayers money for years. Her "pain" didn't compare to the agony those horses were experiencing. So why should she continue to be a drain on the system? She should be under constant supervision. But if she doesn't work for it, neighter should she eat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Actually, if the horse cost $100 to put down, the human would only use $20 worth of drug. Human = 200 pounds. Horse = 1000 pounds.


----------



## Mayada

Good point celeste. But I would be willing to give them 1000 lbs worth, just to be sure. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead

Well, that goes to show you just how "under a rock" I live.

I used to live in Parkersburg WV (where she worked at that insurance company) and now I live maybe an hour south of Mercy County in PA. I had no clue about any of this going on.

Looks like I'll be doing some local investigating regarding this. I wonder if my BO knows anything about it.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I agree, she should have to work to earn her keep for being a lair and mooch off of the govt. And if she behaves well how about 1 meal a day if she earns it. 
I can't believe there is a possibility of her getting those 'missing' horses back. And for her using being jailed as an excuse for why she had no evidence of her purchases....what flipping evidence does she even have!!!
This is soo messed up beyond belief....


----------



## Mayada

She wants out so she can fabricate receipts on her computer is my guess, or to run. Even people who are found innocent usually don't have the money to get their horses back. Up here there was a man who had his horses seized, and it was bogus. He had 18 horses and two were thin. It turned out that both of the thin looking horses were over 30 years old, and lack of muscle mass from age made them appear thin to an uneducated eye. They still charged him almost $30,000 for board. Which I thought was wrong. After vet checks and all, his horses were found to be of decent weight and healthy. He freakn had them on good pasture. The judge didn't know anything about horses, so when a person made a report, he just signed a seize order. They were good qhs, and the person who reported and ended up with the horses was a private, "rescue." They used the law to steal registered horses. We were seeing a lot of that a couple years back. That crap needs to be shut down. This old guy couldn't afford to get his horses back. Much different situation than we are seeing here with Tory. She should never be allowed to have another animal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

This guy could and should sue the county or state to give him back his horses. "Rescues" should not be allowed to profit from their cause. This sets things up for dishonesty. 

Anybody that has 30+ year olds is going to have a hard time keeping them fat in the winter.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Celeste said:


> We had a parrot breeder that lost a bunch of her birds to the state since she neglected them. Before the state picked them up, she transported the most valuable ones to Florida in the middle of the night. She denied doing it to the law, but she told me she did it. She later moved to Alabama and got her birds back. She is no doubt neglecting them again.


 Can you not report her or anything?


----------



## Celeste

horsecrazygirl said:


> Can you not report her or anything?


She moved to Alabama. She emailed me telling me how wonderful it was to get her birds back. She wouldn't say what part of Alabama she is in. I have basically lost touch with her.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Mayada said:


> She wants out so she can fabricate receipts on her computer is my guess, or to run. Even people who are found innocent usually don't have the money to get their horses back. Up here there was a man who had his horses seized, and it was bogus. He had 18 horses and two were thin. It turned out that both of the thin looking horses were over 30 years old, and lack of muscle mass from age made them appear thin to an uneducated eye. They still charged him almost $30,000 for board. Which I thought was wrong. After vet checks and all, his horses were found to be of decent weight and healthy. He freakn had them on good pasture. *The judge didn't know anything about horses, so when a person made a report, he just signed a seize order. They were good qhs, and the person who reported and ended up with the horses was a private, "rescue." They used the law to steal registered horses. *We were seeing a lot of that a couple years back. That crap needs to be shut down. This old guy couldn't afford to get his horses back. Much different situation than we are seeing here with Tory. She should never be allowed to have another animal.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And that is what drives me up a wall!!! GRRR how people are so twisted just because they want something!! I hope that 'rescue' was investigated and charged! 
Agreed!


----------



## Mayada

Celeste said:


> This guy could and should sue the county or state to give him back his horses. "Rescues" should not be allowed to profit from their cause. This sets things up for dishonesty.
> 
> Anybody that has 30+ year olds is going to have a hard time keeping them fat in the winter.


Exactly, and anyone who has horses that have lived that long obviously took care of them. My old mare lived to be 36, and my neighbor complained that she wasn't fat. Well, she was in good flesh and spoiled rotten. But at that age they lose muscle mass. That's about the human equivelant of being 116. Have you ever seen a fat 100 year old person? I haven't. The body of animal or human uses what calories they take in, just to maintain being alive. 
My old stallion is sick. He is 25, and my heart. I am so worried sick I can't sleep, even though I am beyond exhausted. Its been a hard day. Doing just what the vet told me to do. But my vet said at his age, it is hard to say what will happen. Will be making many trips to the barn tonight in the cold. I pray he will be ok, and give me a few more rides, and many more kisses. He is the kindest horse in the world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mayada

I don't know what the old man will or has done. I kind of lost track. This was a couple years back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3PaintMares

WSArabians said:


> People REALLY need to realise when enough is enough. If you can't feed them, give them away. Stop breeding, stop buying.
> There is no shame in asking for help. There is ALOT of shame in letting animals starve to death.


100% TRUE!! I'll never understand why these abusers won't do just that. What is it? Some type of power trip/Getting off on cause pain to another living animal? or my best guess GREED. It's just sicking what depths the human race will go to make or even save a dollar. Sad that there's folks out there in the equestrian world who are just init for the money and could care less about the well begin of the horse. 

Glad to see she's in jail on a $90,000 bond, hope she will spend many years in jail. Laws are too laxed in the USA and need to be strengthened. Horse abusers need to be punished much more harshly, they need longer jail time, bigger fines, lifetime ban on having or contact with any animal. 
I HATE horse abusers, If only I could invent a device that will make these abusers feel exactly what the horse feels.


----------



## Mayada

SpringHarvestMoon is having problems with her password not working here. So I am posting an update in her stead. She talked to the prosecutor yesterday, and here is what she learned. Tory went before the magistrate, I believe yesterday morning, to enter a plea. She asked to plea guilty to 10 counts of animal neglect in return for 30 days in jail, probation and to never be allowed to own horses again. I am happy to report that the magistrate flat turned her down and said no way. So, she goes before the magistrate again tomorrow. Apparently, the magistrate wants to see some real justice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3PaintMares

Mayada said:


> She asked to plea guilty to 10 counts of animal neglect in return for 30 days in jail, probation and to never be allowed to own horses again. I am happy to report that the magistrate flat turned her down and said no way. So, she goes before the magistrate again tomorrow. Apparently, the magistrate wants to see some real justice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well that's good news and I'm happy to hear the Magistrate wants her to receive stiffer punishment. Which in her case is called for, she needs to face several years in jail and stiff fines.


----------



## WSArabians

Mayada said:


> SpringHarvestMoon is having problems with her password not working here. So I am posting an update in her stead. She talked to the prosecutor yesterday, and here is what she learned. Tory went before the magistrate, I believe yesterday morning, to enter a plea. She asked to plea guilty to 10 counts of animal neglect in return for 30 days in jail, probation and to never be allowed to own horses again. I am happy to report that the magistrate flat turned her down and said no way. So, she goes before the magistrate again tomorrow. Apparently, the magistrate wants to see some real justice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If I believed for a second that she would never again own horses...
10 counts is rather brazen. Nothing like cutting it in half.


----------



## Mayada

Apparently the Magistrate thought it was pretty brazen as well. And we all know if she got off that easy, she would go somewhere else, maybe change breeds of horses and put them in someone else's or a "farm" name and go right back to having horses. I think the magistrate probably realizes that as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

She wanted to take a possible 18 year sentence and trade it for a 30 day one. I bet she did.


----------



## Mayada

Celeste said:


> She wanted to take a possible 18 year sentence and trade it for a 30 day one. I bet she did.


Yeah, that would an excellent deal for her. I am sure she just can't understand why they didn't jump at it. Eye roll.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Celeste said:


> She wanted to take a possible 18 year sentence and trade it for a 30 day one. I bet she did.


She should be there longer than 30 days......30 years would be about equivalent. :evil: or life.....


----------



## pm16159

*Tory Morgan Pleads Guilty!*

Animal Cruelty Plea - West Virginia's Eyewitness News

ANIMAL CRUELTY PLEA
Roane County Woman Pleads Guilty To Animal Cruelty After Dead Horses Found








Reported by:  Bethany Simmons
Web Producer: Bethany Simmons
Also Contributing: Bob Aaron, Kallie Cart
Reported: Feb. 28, 2013 4:05 PM EST
Updated: Feb. 28, 2013 4:24 PM EST








Eyewitness News Photo








More Sharing Services 


_Reedy , Roane County , West Virginia _

The Roane County woman who owned 16 horses that were found dead pleaded guilty to animal cruelty. 

Tory Morgan pleaded guilty to 10 counts of animal cruelty in connection with the incident in a Roane County courtroom Thursday, officials with the Roane County Prosecutor's Office said. 

As part of the plea, Morgan agreed to give up custody of an additional 20 horses that she also owned. The county will work to get those animals adopted. 

Morgan was sentenced to 120 days in jail, but 75 of those days will be suspended. She will spend about the next two weeks behind bars, due to time she has already served and will be on probation for one year. 

Morgan will have to pay about $2,000 in restitution for overtime that was paid to the Roane County deputy who took care of those horses. She will also have to pay $1,650 in court fees.


----------



## Celeste

One can only hope that there will be justice in the next life..........


----------



## CLaPorte432

Thats IT!?!?!?! 120 days for everything she did to those poor innocent animals?!?!? And less then $4000? What a load of ****! 

Thank you to "the system" for the justice it gives to horrible people.

In 4 months, she'll have more horses and be back to doing the same old crap shes been doing! What a freaking joke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mayada

I thought she was going back before the magistrate today. So I guess he decided to take her plea anyway. Good freakn grief. They threatened to fine me more than that if I didn't immediately move my horses from the pasture they were in (I was moving them anyway) because a mountain lion killed the landowners mare. A threat that was unnecessary because I was getting mine out of there as soon as I found out about the lion attack. They told me if I didn't have them out within 24 hrs it would be a $3000 fine. I already had the trailer hooked up and was on my way when I was told this. And my horses were in good shape. Sheesh!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mayada

I mean I thought she was going back before the magistrate tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

What the H***! Magistrate needs to learn what justice really is!


----------



## nvr2many

120-75=45 days in jail! Bull $hit!


----------



## equiniphile

Wow. I haven't posted much here but have followed it closely, and that absolutely ENRAGES me.


----------



## Celeste

She needs a good ******* *** whooping.


----------



## WSArabians

*sigh*
Why am I not surprised...


----------



## Mayada

Celeste said:


> She needs a good ******* *** whooping.


Trouble is, if we gave her the *** whuppin she deserves, we would get arrested, and they would probably lock us up and flush the key down the toilet. Sometimes I believe in vigilante justice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mayada

What really eats me up, is that by how that news report reads, they didn't even specify that she cannot own horses again. I hope someone reported this to AHA so that she will be permanently suspended from at least one registry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Mayada said:


> Trouble is, if we gave her the *** whuppin she deserves, we would get arrested, and they would probably lock us up and flush the key down the toilet. Sometimes I believe in vigilante justice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



We wouldn't touch her. I promise. Just shove her into a room and 'accidentally' forget to feed her for, oh just about how long it takes until she starves to death. See? no touchin what so ever involved at all.:twisted:


----------



## Mayada

Lol, how are we gonna push her without touching her? I think we will have to lure her in with a "purebred arabian tobiano." Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Mayada said:


> What really eats me up, is that by how that news report reads, they didn't even specify that she cannot own horses again. I hope someone reported this to AHA so that she will be permanently suspended from at least one registry.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Does anybody know how to go around doing this report? I am more than glad to file the paperwork. All I have are news articles, but I would be more than glad to send them along to the AHA.


----------



## texasgal

Here's what really sucks about this. Her mother can own all the horses SHE wants to ... so they'll just move and put of their next victims in her mother's name ...

We need to watch them closely..


----------



## Celeste

She is a slug from the pits of Hades. A poisonous snake. A piece of dung.


----------



## NBEventer

Celeste said:


> She is a slug from the pits of Hades. A poisonous snake. A piece of dung.


Aww come on don't insult poisonous snakes like that and pieces of dung are still above her.


----------



## Celeste

NBEventer said:


> Aww come on don't insult poisonous snakes like that and pieces of dung are still above her.


Ok. I apologize to the snake. The dung I will just scrape off my shoe.


----------



## NBEventer

Celeste said:


> Ok. I apologize to the snake. The dung I will just scrape off my shoe.


There is just no words in the world to describe how pathetic and disgusting she is.


----------



## cobra

Yeah, really gotta love that "justice"....not. She will surely try to get more horses in the future...under her mother's or son's name perhaps. It really stinks that this is considered fair.....


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Mayada said:


> Lol, how are we gonna push her without touching her? I think we will have to lure her in with a "purebred arabian tobiano." Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL. That might work. or we could just have one of the horses kick her in. That would be justice and a show. I wish the magistrate had gone with her punishment. At least then she would never be able to own another horse again!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

You can also thank our great president for that. He said we should 'let crimes go" as in taking it easy on those who have done wrong. 
Sorry i totally disagree with his logic.....i'd rather those whom are in the same category as she is be strung up....excuse the harsness.
:wink:


----------



## WSArabians

Celeste said:


> Does anybody know how to go around doing this report? I am more than glad to file the paperwork. All I have are news articles, but I would be more than glad to send them along to the AHA.


I couldn't find an email, but here is a link to their contact page:

Welcome to Arabian Horse Association - Contact Us


----------



## Celeste

Here is what I wrote. (I signed my name and gave contact information, but I don't think it is best to publish it here.)


I would like to bring your attention to actions taken by the courts regarding Arabian breeder Tory Morgan, owner of Shatomar Arabians. She has been sentenced after pleading guilty to animal cruelty charges that were made after it was discovered that she had allowed horses under her care to starve to death. Apparently 20 horses were alive but in terrible condition, 16 were dead, and several others remain unaccounted for. 

If the Arabian Horse Association continues to allow Morgan to breed and sell registered horses, then the association will have its reputation as an organization that cares about breeding quality horses destroyed. I urge you to permanently terminate Morgan’s rights to be associated with the Arabian Horse Association and to make this action publicly known. Furthermore, other individuals that were involved with the operation of Shatomomar Arabians should also be banned.

I have included links to articles related to this case below the body of this letter.

Sincerely,



Horses Found Dead - West Virginia's Eyewitness News
http://www.wvgazette.com/mediafiles/thumbs/595/546.42857142857/HORSES_I130121191219.jpg
Animal Cruelty Plea - West Virginia's Eyewitness News


----------



## Celeste

I think that everybody that is interested should write a letter. They need to see the public outcry.


----------



## WSArabians

Sounds good, Celeste. I think I might make a phone call later and see if they allow charged animal abusers to be part of their system.


----------



## Celeste

WSArabians said:


> Sounds good, Celeste. I think I might make a phone call later and see if they allow charged animal abusers to be part of their system.


Let us know what you find out. I will let you know if they respond to my letter.


----------



## Cacowgirl

That short of a sentence is a travesty. Justice-NOT! This really makes me see red, & the fines are way too low also.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I'm waiting to hear of any more news.....i'm hooked to this thread.
But it is really great to see so many horse people willing to take action to protect others from the same possible fate.


----------



## WSArabians

Cacowgirl said:


> That short of a sentence is a travesty. Justice-NOT! This really makes me see red, & the fines are way too low also.


It's an absolute shame, knowing that 20 horses lost their lives for a mere $3200.
Not to mention all the foals she had that never lived past their first birthday, back in PA.
Here's a short list:

STM Indigo Blue 
STM Silver Flash 
STM Tristan 
STM Avery 
STM Peleh
STM Tiempo
STM Ruby 
STM Blue 
STM Dante
STM Marissa 
STM Pipers Indy
STM Deja Blue
STM Valkyrie Blue

I wonder where the justice went for their short lives... 

I would imagine, soon, that we will soon see Tory Morgan listed here with Amanda Boyle, who was also convicted of animal cruelty and has received a lifetime ban from AHA. 

Welcome to Arabian Horses.org - Censures & Suspensions


----------



## horsecrazygirl

A life is a life. Doesn't the justice system have anything to say about that? she didn't take one life, she took many innocent lives. This animal cruelty right down to the nail. Doesn't that count for anything?!?!


----------



## Ampris

WSArabians said:


> It's an absolute shame, knowing that 20 horses lost their lives for a mere $3200.
> Not to mention all the foals she had that never lived past their first birthday, back in PA.
> Here's a short list:
> 
> STM Indigo Blue
> STM Silver Flash
> STM Tristan
> STM Avery
> STM Peleh
> STM Tiempo
> STM Ruby
> STM Blue
> STM Dante
> STM Marissa
> STM Pipers Indy
> STM Deja Blue
> STM Valkyrie Blue
> 
> I wonder where the justice went for their short lives...
> 
> I would imagine, soon, that we will soon see Tory Morgan listed here with Amanda Boyle, who was also convicted of animal cruelty and has received a lifetime ban from AHA.
> 
> Welcome to Arabian Horses.org - Censures & Suspensions


I don't know if anyone still have photos to compare to, now that the website is down, but here is an album with the horses available for adoption:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.479108018817513.114875.100001549588339&type=3

It is on FB but the album is public. I encourage everyone to share it out and get these babies homes.


----------



## Ampris

Also - I found an old website for Shatormor that is still up while I was searching for more pics of Keyniption - he looks to be one of the stallions that is available. 

index


----------



## Celeste

Ampris said:


> Also - I found an old website for Shatormor that is still up while I was searching for more pics of Keyniption - he looks to be one of the stallions that is available.
> 
> index


She seemed to think that he was worth a fortune just to starve him out.

"He is offered for sale for *$10,000 terms, $7,500 cash*. Serious *inquries* only. Email: [email protected]"

And she can't spell inquiries.


----------



## Ampris

Celeste said:


> She seemed to think that he was worth a fortune just to starve him out.
> 
> "He is offered for sale for *$10,000 terms, $7,500 cash*. Serious *inquries* only. Email: [email protected]"
> 
> And she can't spell inquiries.


I have been following MMM for quite some time, hoping to breed to him someday - and her website/ads always drove me crazy. Spelling and grammatical errors EVERYWHERE not to mention the pages were so hard to navigate or find what you were looking for. I still can't believe she killed him. 

There is a very sad irony that the stallion she wanted 10K for is now up for adoption for free =(


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I didn't think MMM was still alive? I do believe the one stallion in the pics is Kenyption or however it is spelled...i'm terrible. :shock: I was comparing pics yesterday, before i had to leave to finish my work. I hope these horses get good homes. I did share the album on FB too.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Keyniption...sorry
the other one with the bald face might be Spring Harvest Moon....
Not to sure about any others, i can't load the page now :evil:


----------



## frakashel

Google the blind horse named Kahlua. I happened upon Shatormar Arabians in '08 in PA. Tory Morgan had a Rainbow Bridge at her sight & posted 6 horses in 3 months that had died. Drugs are not her problem. I know so much & even went to the Mercer County DA's office with photos. It wasn't until she moved to WV did she finally get arrested & some horses were saved. I just heard she was back in PA & was seen buying dewormer from tractor supply.


----------



## Barrelracer87

LBHarris said:


> Tory Morgan set to appear in court Friday morning - WOWK 13 Charleston, Huntington WV News, Weather, Sports
> 
> still looking for the video...


Hello I've read up on this article and Iam shocked, I googled a name that someone told me about, they said that my mare was one that was seized from Tory Morgan and I've looked at pics and info and she is, I'm trying to locate info or pics when seized any help or info, I'm gonna try to get this mares papers, she was thin when I got her from a lady but no info, the mare is doing great! Happy and healthy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tmhmisty

OMG I am totally disgusted. I'm not sure how I missed this as I hadn't heard about any of it but I am just sick after reading through it all. Does anyone know where she is now? I sure hope she doesn't have horses again....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LBHarris

Barrelracer87 said:


> Hello I've read up on this article and Iam shocked, I googled a name that someone told me about, they said that my mare was one that was seized from Tory Morgan and I've looked at pics and info and she is, I'm trying to locate info or pics when seized any help or info, I'm gonna try to get this mares papers, she was thin when I got her from a lady but no info, the mare is doing great! Happy and healthy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wasn't involved in any way, but the story was close to where I live. I have wondered how these horses were doing in their new life. Good to hear from one. You may want to try contacting the Roane County Sheriff's office or the Humane Society/Animal Shelter from that county to see if the papers were ever located or surrendered. It saddens me to hear that this piece of crap human may have horses again...I doubt that she has changed her ways. :-(


----------



## bacrimsonglory

I have BA Crimson Glory, please contact me. Purchased her out of the Stroud Killpen in Oklahoma in February. Need "Mayada" to contact me. Thanks.


----------



## jaydee

bacrimsonglory said:


> I have BA Crimson Glory, please contact me. Purchased her out of the Stroud Killpen in Oklahoma in February. Need "Mayada" to contact me. Thanks.


 Hi
This is a very old thread that you've posted on and the member that you're trying to reach out too hasn't been on the forum again since they posted on it.
Reading through it, a lot of those posting on it haven't been on the forum in ages either


----------

